# Riflessione



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2009)

Lo posto qui perché un luogo vale l'altro.
Spiace che ci siano state autosospensioni e spiace soprattutto per le motivazione addotte, per legittime che le si possano considerare, ma resta che il forum vive, finché é in essere, di un'utenza varia, partecipe e che porti un contributo di argomenti, gradevolezza e vivacità in eguale misura.
Tutti siamo necessari, tanto più quando partecipiamo fattivamente e diventiamo, integrandoci, parte di un tutto.
..... si può lottare strenuamente per la propria opinione, e si può lottare perché altri possano esprimere la loro, ma non per questo si può pretendere la condivisione. Il rispetto, quello sì, sempre, ma la condivizione é espressione di un'idea portante che deve far parte delle nostre convinzioni scevre da contingenze emotive. 
In fondo qualcuno ha detto che la vera libertà é la partecipazione...
Detto questo auspico per il forum ed a tutti i suoi utenti sempre migliori fortune.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo posto qui perché un luogo vale l'altro.
> Spiace che ci siano state autosospensioni e spiace soprattutto per le motivazione addotte, per legittime che le si possano considerare, ma resta che il forum vive, finché é in essere, di un'utenza varia, partecipe e che porti un contributo di argomenti, gradevolezza e vivacità in eguale misura.
> Tutti siamo necessari, tanto più quando partecipiamo fattivamente e diventiamo, integrandoci, parte di un tutto.
> ..... si può lottare strenuamente per la propria opinione, e si può lottare perché altri possano esprimere la loro, ma non per questo si può pretendere la condivisione. Il rispetto, quello sì, sempre, ma la condivizione é espressione di un'idea portante che deve far parte delle nostre convinzioni scevre da contingenze emotive.
> ...


premessa: 
ogni volta che tu apri un 3d dedicato al forum.questo si trasforma in breve in un poligono di tiro..
detto questo, ti devo dare ragione sul fatto che il forum vive grazie a tutti quelli che ne fanno parte e si regge su equilbri ben distribuiti, anche se può sembrare di no. 
e gaber la sapeva lunga.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> premessa:
> ogni volta che tu apri un 3d dedicato al forum.questo si trasforma in breve in un poligono di tiro..
> *detto questo, ti devo dare ragione sul fatto che il forum vive grazie a tutti quelli che ne fanno parte e si regge su equilbri ben distribuiti, anche se può sembrare di no. *
> e gaber la sapeva lunga.


Ti quoto... per l' equilibrio ci vuole tutto anche quello che non ci piace.


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto... *per l' equilibrio ci vuole tutto anche quello che non ci piace*.


Soprattutto quello...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Soprattutto quello...


anche perché la mancanza di contradditorio alla fine non favorisce nemmeno la fantasia bensì favorisce l'appiattimento intellettuale.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto... per l' equilibrio ci vuole tutto anche quello che non ci piace.





Anna A ha detto:


> anche perché la mancanza di contradditorio alla fine non favorisce nemmeno la fantasia bensì favorisce l'appiattimento intellettuale.


vi straquoto


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2009)

*appunto*

Questo forum nacque con l'idea di istituire un primario contraddittorio equidistante e comprensivo fra traditi e traditori... non é una porta ma un portone quello che sfondate.
Tuttavia contraddittorio significa... contraddittorio, quindi rispetto di tutte le posizioni con esternazione ed esplicitazione dei concetti e delle opinioni personali.
E questo é esattamente quello che si é sempre cercato e si cerca, pure nell'imperfettibilità umana, di raggiungere.
Mi é particolarmente gradita questa vostra  "partecipazione" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Settembre 2009)

per quanto io sia poco presente mi pare di capire che il contraddittorio (anche con modalità piuttosto calde  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   tra traditori e traditi non sia mai mancato e che sia stato in tantissimi casi utile; cmq nn mi sembra che sia stato questo la causa di proteste/sospensioni/autosospensioni.

detto questo ho come l'impressione (ma sicuramente mi sbagli) che si respiri una certa 'aria da sala parto', in cui si sta aspettando che accada qualcosa (x es la chiusura).


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2009)

*cornofrancese*

.





cornofrancese ha detto:


> per quanto io sia poco presente mi pare di capire che il contraddittorio (anche con modalità piuttosto calde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non pare mistero per nessuno che di recente siano state date comunicazioni al riguardo, ma si é detto che le stesse riguardano decisioni tecniche e della proprietà.
Bruja


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (25 Settembre 2009)

Però l'aria da sala parto un po' si sente...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Settembre 2009)

*buttiamo un po' d'aria anche su?*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Però* l'aria da sala parto *un po' si sente...


mi sa che si sente solo ai piani bassi. su nell'attico del confessionale vanno avanti come scheggie.. come sempre.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (25 Settembre 2009)

In cantina e nella taverna si sente.

Su all'attico fanno bisboccia perchè l'aria è rarefatta e non ossigena bene il cervello.


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Settembre 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> per quanto io sia poco presente mi pare di capire che il contraddittorio (anche con modalità piuttosto calde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Condivido, visto che più suoi rapporti interpersonali (e non riguardanti l'argomento fondante), su simpatie antipatie, liceità proprie e illeicità altrui & similia, si è innescato tutto il can can.

E più sull'approvazione o meno per se stessi che non nell'ottica di render reale sostegno al forum stesso...che ora come ora sarà meno "frizzante" ma sicuramente meno litigioso...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (25 Settembre 2009)

Fedi, però così si rischia di non creare più legami affettivi.
Uno si registra, si sfoga, legge, scrive e poi se ne va senza tanti rimpianti.


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Fedi, però così si rischia di non creare più legami affettivi.
> Uno si registra, si sfoga, legge, scrive e poi se ne va senza tanti rimpianti.


Tanti se ne son andati per ben altri motivi...il problema è sempre quello della giusta misura...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Condivido, visto che più suoi rapporti interpersonali (e non riguardanti l'argomento fondante), su simpatie antipatie, liceità proprie e illeicità altrui & similia, si è innescato tutto il can can.
> 
> E più sull'approvazione o meno per se stessi che non nell'ottica di render reale sostegno al forum stesso...che ora come ora sarà meno "frizzante" ma sicuramente meno litigioso...


saluti e baci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Condivido, visto che più suoi rapporti interpersonali (e non riguardanti l'argomento fondante), su simpatie antipatie, liceità proprie e illeicità altrui & similia, si è innescato tutto il can can.
> 
> E più sull'approvazione o meno per se stessi che non nell'ottica di render reale sostegno al forum stesso...che ora come ora sarà meno "frizzante" ma sicuramente meno litigioso...


Si è visto scontro dove vi era confronto solo per un'interpretazione sbagliata (a mio parere) delle modalità usate per esprimersi senza giri di parole e insinuazioni e su quell'interpretazione o interpretazioni sbagliate, eccessive o fuori tempo, si sono innestate altri confronti e non scontri.
Forse bisognerebbe rivedere con pacatezza l'accaduto.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Condivido, visto che più suoi rapporti interpersonali (e non riguardanti l'argomento fondante), su simpatie antipatie, liceità proprie e illeicità altrui & similia, si è innescato tutto il can can.
> 
> E più sull'approvazione o meno per se stessi che non nell'ottica di render reale sostegno al forum stesso...che ora come ora sarà meno "frizzante" ma sicuramente meno litigioso...


e questo sarebbe un bene o un male?


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> e questo sarebbe un bene o un male?


Per chi ama la polemica, il litigio, lo scontro sicuramente un male...


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per chi ama la polemica, il litigio, lo scontro sicuramente un male...


fammi il piacere và...ci sono pagine e pagine di thread scherzosi e/o "normali" e questo significherà qualcosa....rivendico per me il diritto di rispondere a tono alle provocazioni e agli insulti (subdoli o meno che siano) e ti dico che se amassi la polemica ecc...creerei i presupposti, mentre (e parlo per me) io ho sempre e solo risposto a qualcosa che qualcun'altro/a aveva già scritto....per te non fa nessuna differenza questo, anziè un'aggravante.... a quanto pare....


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> fammi il piacere và...ci sono pagine e pagine di thread scherzosi e/o "normali" e questo significherà qualcosa....rivendico per me il diritto di rispondere a tono alle provocazioni e agli insulti (subdoli o meno che siano) e ti dico che *se amassi la polemica ecc...creerei i presupposti, mentre (e parlo per me)* *io ho sempre e solo risposto a qualcosa che qualcun'altro/a aveva già scritto*....per te non fa nessuna differenza questo, anziè un'aggravante.... a quanto pare....


Punti di vista....


----------



## Old astonished (26 Settembre 2009)

*OT: Ma cosa è successo al forum?*

Ciao a tutti,
perchè in Confessionale nessuno più posta da ieri sera?

Cosa è successo ai frequentatori più assidui? Ho notato una ridotta attività in quest'ultimo giorno.

Una sorta di scipero bianco o solo una coincidenza?

Buona giornata.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Punti di vista....


ma valgono solo quelli dello staff
o si può considerare anche quello di un buon numero di utenti assidui?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2009)

*Amore*



Amoremio ha detto:


> ma valgono solo quelli dello staff
> o si può considerare anche quello di un buon numero di utenti assidui?




Intelligente domanda.

Alla quale  Lui ( Fedifrago ) si è già risposto.

E questo gli basta.


----------



## Old Addos (26 Settembre 2009)

*Mi dissocio*

A mio parere , non è un gran bel sintomo il fatto di trovarsi d' accordo con tutti e tutti con te , significa che non hai personalità e sei come la merda di caval , che non fa nè bene nè mal ( vecchio detto ferrarese ) ;

in aggiunta a ciò , mi sembra che perdere il sonno o malignarsi il fegato per un dibattito virtuale , sia un po' da sfigati ;

ciascuno dice la propria , ma la vita continua , voglio sperare !


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma valgono solo quelli dello staff
> o si può considerare anche quello di un buon numero di utenti assidui?


IO (non lo staff) ho espresso un MIO parere su quanto sottolineato di QUEL messaggio.

Posso o devo chiedere il permesso ai frequentatori assidui?


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Punti di vista....


ma di che punti di vista parli? io ho sempre argomentato tutto ciò che ho scritto e non ho mai scritto un thread di mia iniziativa provocatorio così, tanto per rompere i ciglioni a qualcuno (e non  tirarmi fuori la solita storia però eh?) e questi sono fatti, non punti di vista...


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> IO (non lo staff) ho espresso un MIO parere su quanto sottolineato di QUEL messaggio.
> 
> Posso o devo chiedere il permesso ai frequentatori assidui?


quindi avresti un'opinione come persona e un'altra come staff? apperò....


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2009)

*Addos*



Addos ha detto:


> A mio parere , non è un gran bel sintomo il fatto di trovarsi d' accordo con tutti e tutti con te , significa che non hai personalità e sei come la merda di caval , che non fa nè bene nè mal ( vecchio detto ferrarese ) ;


Non so a chi ti riferissi Addos e nemmeno capisco quello che hai volto dire.
se avrai la patienza e l'intesse me lo spegherai.



> in aggiunta a ciò , mi sembra che perdere il sonno o malignarsi il fegato per un dibattito virtuale , sia un po' da sfigati ;
> 
> ciascuno dice la propria , ma la vita continua , voglio sperare !


Prendendo per buona, e cioè corrispondente al vero, questa tua ultima osservazione, allora dovremmo considerare " da sfigati" il fatto stesso di partecipare ad salotto Virtuale, quando comunque la Vita Reale non solo  esiste ma continua, indipendentemente dal WEB.

 Addos pero' non mi affianco a questo tipo di considerazione se non per contestarli e  per i seguenti motivi:

1. l'utilizzo di questo strumento è un qualcosa che aggiunge alle nostre Vite.e ti speigo il mio perchè.

2. Anche  attraverso questo strumento c'è la possibilità, come a me è accaduto, di ricapovolgere l'intero sistema di Credo esistenziali..( contestualmnte al tema fondante )e non perchè qui abbia trovato risposte, come nemmeno  nei libri, ma perchè l'opinione da me assai stimata di alcuni, mi ha provocato come volevo . e come la loro intelligenza ha saputo fare.

3. e in questa provocazione intellettuale tutti,o quasi , mi sono serviti a migliorare la ricerca dei miei "perchè" .
e tutti lo hanno fatto* nella maniera piu' congenita alla loro personalità*. 

 E , Partendo SEMPRE  un  da presupposto, il mio, che nessuno di noi è piu' sfigato di altri o piu' fico, per usare un linguaggio in linea al tuo.

4. accade po,i nel corso di queste frequenze in queste pagine,che  nei mesi ...  ci si accorga di persone con le quali hai empatia.e con alcune assai forti, dove non è necessaria la frequentazione fisica, perchè è una intesa che va al di là di una frequentazione non virtuale.

Figure che accrescono il mio punto di vista, persone che lo rafforzano, persone ancora che me lo fanno modificare, persone che_ stimolano _in  persone che aggiugono ogni giorno un qualcosa a me che le leggo.

Alcune *assai* diverse tra loro, anche  per caratterialità...certo, ma ora mi nutro di quelle , ora  di quell'altre...scelgo, senza escludere.e se lo voglio fare mando  a cagare, oppure ignoro ( il risutato è lo stesso, la mia finalità *in alcuni casi *è stata  la stessa .

Oppure ho aggredito in taluni casi. e mi sono sempre pentita ( tranne una volta )
Dipende solo da come a me stessa _gira_ in quel momento.
Non sono sempre costante con un comportamento...ma son anche cosi ..e mi becco cosi.. sperando di migliorare Sempre.

come nella realtà...

e chi dice ..." ma dai...fregatene..è solo un forum " rispondo cosi " é un forum, ma ameno che tu non sia schizzofrenico " questo luogo puo' veicolare perfettamente la personalità di ognuno di noi..e quindi eccome se le relative emozioni che ne derivano sono piu' che giustificate.

Miciolidia .
che non ha la pretesa di conoscere quale sia il _giusto mezzo _ applicabile all'universo delle personalità . Personalità che pero', ha la pretesa di riuscire a comprendere e quindi le accetto.
 ma nel giudizio del "giusto ", non essendo" Dio", fa un passo indietro.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> quindi avresti un'opinione come persona e un'altra come staff? apperò....


e magari se impegna diventa anche _triade _e ne ha una terza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2009)

Micio concordo e ...ti voglio bene.
Ops ...ma è solo un forum.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> fammi il piacere và...ci sono pagine e pagine di thread scherzosi e/o "normali" e questo significherà qualcosa....rivendico per me il diritto di rispondere a tono alle provocazioni e agli insulti (subdoli o meno che siano) *e ti dico che se amassi la polemica ecc..*.creerei i presupposti, mentre (e parlo per me) io ho sempre e solo risposto a qualcosa che qualcun'altro/a aveva già scritto....per te non fa nessuna differenza questo, anziè un'aggravante.... a quanto pare....








se?

ma che t'inventi johnny


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> IO (non lo staff) ho espresso un MIO parere su quanto sottolineato di QUEL messaggio.
> 
> *Posso o devo chiedere il permesso ai frequentatori assidui?*


solo se anche io e oscuro possiamo dire la nostra


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (26 Settembre 2009)

Sarà anche meno litigioso, ma ammazza che noia.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cambio avatar per protesta.


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2009)

*Bruco*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Sarà anche meno litigioso, ma ammazza che noia.


Perché non provi a lanciare un argomento di conversazione?... 
Sai questo forum é nato alcuni anni fa con tre utenti che l'hanno reso quello che é ora...  O pensi che per rendere gradito ed piacevole un forum serva come asse portante il lazzo, lo scherzo, la boutade? Quello é il piacevole contorno, le patatine fritte per una fiorentina... e cosa valga in primis mi pare sia più che evidente.   
La cosa più fattiva é "partecipare"... lamentarsi è assolutamente lecito, ma poco costruttivo.
La noia è uno stato d'animo che possiamo combattere e contrastare in proprio interagendo... perché aspettare che siano gli altri a risolvercelo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (26 Settembre 2009)

Bruja, avevo aperto un thread sull'arte che era a metà tra il serio e lo scherzoso ma, a parte un paio di utenti, sono venuti a mancare quegli spunti che sono certa avrebbero dato quelle persone che da un po' non si leggono...
Non è neanche piacevole aprire thread su thread per vedere chi partecipa e chi no...
Mi sembra un delirio di protagonismo.


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Bruja, avevo aperto un thread sull'arte che era a metà tra il serio e lo scherzoso ma, a parte un paio di utenti, sono venuti a mancare quegli spunti che sono certa avrebbero dato quelle persone che da un po' non si leggono...
> Non è neanche piacevole aprire thread su thread per vedere chi partecipa e chi no...
> Mi sembra un delirio di protagonismo.


Il Forum non vive sul parere degli utenti, anche se assidui frequentatori, soprattutto quando è un forum a tema. Se un utente che fino a poco tempo fa trovava il Forum divertente e poi, di punto in bianco, noioso sono problemi dell'utente non del Forum. 
Questo Forum, essendo a tema e ben visibile grazie ai motori di ricerca, non è solo un ruolo di ritrovo, ma anche e soprattutto un luogo di passaggio. Sopravviverà in barba alla noia di molti nostalgici e probabilmente, tra alti e bassi, conoscerà momenti forse anche più goliardici. Scomparirà solo quando lo deciderà chi lo gestisce.
Fu così per il vecchissimo tradimento e per tutti quelli che venirono poi.

Buscopann


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Micio concordo e ...ti voglio bene.
> Ops ...ma è solo un forum.



Eh già, il forum è solo un forum.

)) ma quando diventa veicolo di stima e affetto , ce ne ippippiamo e ....via


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2009)

*Anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> solo se anche io e oscuro possiamo dire la nostra





benchè noi, Anna, ci siano stati fortissimi contrasti, ora lo te lo voglio dire, e non so nemmeno come dirtelo : Non è importante quanto io e ti siamo diverse caratterialmente, ma sono certa che nelle fondamentali non lo siamo cosi tanto ci sono arrivata leggendoti attentamente, ed è cosi che ho incominciato ad apprezzare quello che scrivi.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDdc4WPY_SY

io la trovo splendida.

te la vedo proprio cucita addosso.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perché non provi a lanciare un argomento di conversazione?...
> Sai questo forum é nato alcuni anni fa con tre utenti che l'hanno reso quello che é ora...  *O pensi che per rendere gradito ed piacevole un forum serva come asse portante il lazzo, lo scherzo, la boutade?* Quello é il piacevole contorno, le patatine fritte per una fiorentina... e cosa valga in primis mi pare sia più che evidente.
> La cosa più fattiva é "partecipare"... lamentarsi è assolutamente lecito, ma poco costruttivo.
> La noia è uno stato d'animo che possiamo combattere e contrastare in proprio interagendo... perché aspettare che siano gli altri a risolvercelo.
> ...


del resto non m' importa più , spiace solo constatare che l'apporto al forum di alcuni , dopo tanta partecipazione e assiduità venga così sminuito e ridotto a questo.
Ce ne si farà una ragione


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se?
> 
> ma che t'inventi johnny


 anna a te risulta o è mai risultato che rompessi i coglioni a qualcuno sernza motivo o comunque senza addurne? se ti risulta credo che tu debba aggiustare il tiro della tua percezione...e tanto per ridirla per l'ennesima volta, io amo altre cose e non polemizzare....se "polemizzo" è perchè vedo che c'è qualcuno che fa o scrive cose "storte" e pretende che non venga risposto adeguatamente (anche chi viene poi disturbato dalla risposta)....ma qualcuno mi dice in che mondo vivremmo se l'arte dell'ignorare venisse preso a modello di vita? ad esempio voi donne sareste ancora a fare la calzetta e stop. dimi tu se questo è "progresso" socio-culturale...
io veramente non capisco...allibisco sempre di più


----------



## Amoremio (26 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e magari se impegna diventa anche _triade _e ne ha una terza.


ma avendone una terza,
saree possibile ce non fosse uguale alle altre due?


----------



## Amoremio (26 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Sarà anche meno litigioso, ma ammazza che noia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se qualcuno risponde ce non sei costretta a starci,
sbrocco
posso o devo domandare il permesso a silviuzzo?


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se qualcuno risponde ce non sei costretta a starci,
> sbrocco
> posso o devo domandare il permesso a silviuzzo?


 guarda che preventivamente è già stato scritto per tutti....


----------



## Old astrofilososferica (26 Settembre 2009)

Io mi intendo poco di forum. Questo è il primo in cui posto. Non ho scritto niente in confessionale perchè non ho nessuna storia da raccontare. Mio marito però mi ha spiegato che dovrebbe essere come piazza maggiore a Bologna, dove, lui mi raccontava, si trovavano sempre dei crocchi di persone che discutevano attorno ad un argomento. Dice che per lui era divertente, nessuno ti chiedeva chi eri e chi non eri, ma ti introfulavi lì a discutere circa l'argomento che ti interessava. Così io nel mio piccolo, ho cercato di postare dove c'erano argomenti di mio interesse. Ma poi non capisco perchè leggendo i vari utenti intervengano e si finisca per parlare di tutt'altro. Questa cosa, personalmente, mi delude, perchè se si parte da una storia di vita, poi si è curiosi di sapere come va a finire. O per lo meno che si arrivi ad un dunque. Cioè sono importanti le idee e le opinioni che vengono fuori, non chi le manifesta.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il Forum non vive sul parere degli utenti, anche se assidui frequentatori, soprattutto quando è un forum a tema. Se un utente che fino a poco tempo fa trovava il Forum divertente e poi, di punto in bianco, noioso sono problemi dell'utente non del Forum.
> Questo Forum, essendo a tema e ben visibile grazie ai motori di ricerca, non è solo un ruolo di ritrovo, ma anche e soprattutto un luogo di passaggio. Sopravviverà in barba alla noia di molti nostalgici e probabilmente, tra alti e bassi, conoscerà momenti forse anche più goliardici. Scomparirà solo quando lo deciderà chi lo gestisce.
> Fu così per il vecchissimo tradimento e per tutti quelli che venirono poi.
> 
> Buscopann


 buscopann, non fai un intervento sul tradimento a memoria d'uomo, anzi d'elefante...mah!


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Settembre 2009)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Io mi intendo poco di forum. Questo è il primo in cui posto. Non ho scritto niente in confessionale perchè non ho nessuna storia da raccontare. Mio marito però mi ha spiegato che dovrebbe essere come piazza maggiore a Bologna, dove, lui mi raccontava, si trovavano sempre dei crocchi di persone che discutevano attorno ad un argomento. Dice che per lui era divertente, nessuno ti chiedeva chi eri e chi non eri, ma ti introfulavi lì a discutere circa l'argomento che ti interessava. Così io nel mio piccolo, ho cercato di postare dove c'erano argomenti di mio interesse. Ma poi non capisco perchè leggendo i vari utenti intervengano e si finisca per parlare di tutt'altro. Questa cosa, personalmente, mi delude, perchè se si parte da una storia di vita, poi si è curiosi di sapere come va a finire. O per lo meno che si arrivi ad un dunque. Cioè sono importanti le idee e le opinioni che vengono fuori, non chi le manifesta.


 e quindi?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> guarda che preventivamente è già stato scritto per tutti....



Confermo, ma anche oggi è stato ribadito.....non dallo staff.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Settembre 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Confermo, ma anche oggi è stato ribadito.....non dallo staff.


certo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




questo ormai non è più un forum SOLO a tema....non si vuole prenderne atto...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> guarda che preventivamente è già stato scritto per tutti....


infatti sbroccavo per la ripetizione 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque sbroccai!

per il post di buscopann.


se si pensa al discorso di non scrivere di tradimenti,
lui ne scrive meno di angelo e asu

se si parla di garbo e simpatia  .........

abbiamo praticamente perso loro
ma lui ora interviene di più

il guadagno fatto è sotto gli occhi di tutti!


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> infatti sbroccavo per la ripetizione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non so che dirti....a furia di ignorare ci si assuefa probabilmente...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Settembre 2009)

o non ti ho capito io
o non mi  hai capito tu
o entrambi


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> o non ti ho capito io
> o non mi hai capito tu
> o entrambi


 nel senso che a furia di ignorare si ignora anche il guadagno fatto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> nel senso che a furia di ignorare si ignora anche il guadagno fatto...


 Qui ci hai guadagnato solo tu ...a cui hanno restituito i soldi.
Il forum non ci sta guadagnando.
Tutti possono sbagliare e riconoscerlo non è una debolezza...perseverare invece...


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Qui ci hai guadagnato solo tu ...a cui hanno restituito i soldi.*
> Il forum non ci sta guadagnando.
> Tutti possono sbagliare e riconoscerlo non è una debolezza...perseverare invece...


 mica è finita... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























il forum è meno litigioso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












il forum è meno litigioso perchè non c'è nessuno che provoca e insulta ad minchiam oppure c'è ma non lo fa (e la domanda è sempre la stessa.....perchè qualcuno se ne dovrebbe andare perchè c'è qualcun'altro che pretestuosamente sapendo che a domanda o a provocazione ecc.. quel qualcuno SACROSANTAMENTErisponde? ...non perchè mancano alcune persone o meglio non succede perchè il divertimento provocatorio finisce una volta che manca la controparte...la soluzione quindi non è ignorare ma andarsene...bella prospettiva....


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2009)

*Amoremio*



Amoremio ha detto:


> infatti sbroccavo per la ripetizione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guadagno? 
Guarda che si sono autosospese, non le abbiamo defenestrate e quel sospendersi é tanto più sintomo di interesse per questo forum.
Quanto a Buscopann... credimi sulla parola, sa essere un utente molto interessante e ne fa fede l'essere stato un importante personaggio in due forum precedenti a questo a cui ho partecipato.

Se discutiamo del merito... possiamo dire tutto, ma se parliamo di garbo e simpatia... beh siamo sempre sul piano della scelta, dell'inclinazione e del gusto personale, che io provo per le autosospese ma questo non significa che debba condividere e allinearmi i questo frangente alle varie correnti.
Per inciso... quado decisi di andarmene, per ragioni pesanti, e lo dissi, poiché fui invitata a rientrare dall'amministrazione e rientrai, passai per una che faceva proclami e non si schiodava mai ... me ne rammaricai ma pensai che forse non avrei dovuto dire nulla per non dare la sensazione del "vedrete come sarà senza di me". 
Credo che la stessa procedura vada applicata qui, se si é in disaccordo con le decisioni dello staff, lo si comunica, e se si pensa di essere nel giusto ci si confronta, autosospendersi per dimostrare che il forum potrebbe andare in crisi o attendere che lo dicano altri, sinceramente trovo difficoltà a comprenderne il senso compiuto... ritenendo tra l'altro quelle persone troppo intelligenti per credere che avessero intenzioni ritorsive o ricattatorie. 
La possibilità di parlare, di dialogare e di discutere come ora stiamo facendo non è inficiata da nulla; l'ironia, la battuta ed il motto di spirito é di uso generale, riconosco questa qualità a Lettrice, a Persa, a Verena, a Minerva , ad Air, a Miciolidia, a Grande, a Brancoleone, a Multimodi, Anna A, Iris... e potrei elencare una miriade di utenti che ormai conosco bene, quindi posso assicurarti, visto che sei un acquisto relativamente recente, che ne hanno sempre dette di pungenti, di sottili e di insinuanti e tutti ne hanno goduto. 
Per chiudere ritengo questa scelta una esternazione personale legittima che ha, per chi l'ha operata, una motivazione precisa che rispetto ma non ritengo condivisibile.
Le scelte sono personali, il forum é generale.
Questa é solo la mia opinione, e come sai, le opinioni sono appunto opinabili.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2009)

*brancoleone*



brancoleone ha detto:


> mica è finita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero, ma risulta se ne siano andati anche nick che si sono sentiti a disagio perché volevano risposte ed hanno avuto, insieme a quelle, altro che non era richiesto e non aveva alcuna utilità al contesto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vero, ma risulta se ne siano andati anche nick che si sono sentiti a disagio perché volevano risposte ed hanno avuto, insieme a quelle, altro che non era richiesto e non aveva alcuna utilità al contesto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 facciamo nick bruja su....un conto è la permalosità di nick che pretendono di non volere essere criticati e altro è il non poter essere sè stessi...incazzature *SACROSANTE*  comprese


----------



## Amoremio (26 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guadagno?
> Guarda che si sono autosospese, non le abbiamo defenestrate e quel sospendersi é tanto più sintomo di interesse per questo forum.
> Quanto a Buscopann... credimi sulla parola, sa essere un utente molto interessante e ne fa fede l'essere stato un importante personaggio in due forum precedenti a questo a cui ho partecipato.
> 
> ...


nemmeno io condivido la loro scelta

ma la comprendo

ognuno di noi ha un suo modo di essere

dovrebbero essere "altro da sè"?

sul fatto di colloquiare con staff:

non so se abbiano provato

so che qualcuno, per non far polemica in pubblico,
ha provato ad avere un chiarimento su una questione in mp
ma non ha ricevuto risposta

mi piace questo forum
e quasi tutti i nick che hai citato

forse perchè sono un acquisto recente
in questa vicenda non capisco alcune cose

ma dico quello che penso
e la mia opinaile opinione è che il forum ci ha perso qualcosa


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (26 Settembre 2009)

Probabilmente ha ragione buscopann: Questo è un forum di passaggio.
Contenti voi, contenti tutti.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Settembre 2009)

*che ricordi..*

che ricordo.. 
e mi ricordo che un giorno scrissi in metropolis andate tutti a cagare, per quanto me le avevano fatte girare. me lo ricordo bene anche perché nessuno mi prese sul serio ma anzi venni mazzuolata come sempre.
va bè, nemmeno da là me ne sarei mai andata.. nonostante le incazzature.
fosse per me farei tornare tutti e invito tutti a tornare.

ps: grazie Micio per la canzone.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> anna a te risulta o è mai risultato che rompessi i coglioni a qualcuno sernza motivo o comunque senza addurne? se ti risulta credo che tu debba aggiustare il tiro della tua percezione...e tanto per ridirla per l'ennesima volta, io amo altre cose e non polemizzare....se "polemizzo" è perchè vedo che c'è qualcuno che fa o scrive cose "storte" e pretende che non venga risposto adeguatamente (anche chi viene poi disturbato dalla risposta)....ma qualcuno mi dice in che mondo vivremmo se l'arte dell'ignorare venisse preso a modello di vita? *ad esempio voi donne sareste ancora a fare la calzetta e stop.* dimi tu se questo è "progresso" socio-culturale...
> io veramente non capisco...allibisco sempre di più


hi, hi, hi.. dai va bene tutto, ma che a te non piaccia tirare su polemica proprio non ci sta.
e no perché ti conosco solo da ieri, vero? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




cosa c'entra poi il fatto che è grazie alla polemica che le donne si sono emancipate lo saprà dio.. visto che le donne si sono fatte AVANTI con il coraggio dell'essere nel giusto e senza bisogno di polemica, ma di giustizia.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> hi, hi, hi.. dai va bene tutto, ma che a te non piaccia tirare su polemica proprio non ci sta.
> e no perché ti conosco solo da ieri, vero?


 vedi di finirla..... rispondere è una cosa tirarla su come dici tu è un'altra....esattamente come hai fatto tu oggi...tu l'hai voluta tirare su e io ti ho risposto...IO non avrei voluto leggere quello che hai scritto, TU se lo hai fatto evidentemente lo volevi...la differenza se non la vedi hai qualche problema di percezione (2)


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> hi, hi, hi.. dai va bene tutto, ma che a te non piaccia tirare su polemica proprio non ci sta.
> e no perché ti conosco solo da ieri, vero?
> 
> 
> ...


 per me rispondere alla maleducazione e a provocazioni maligne (alle provocazioni "benevole" rispondo con divertita ironia) è questione di giustizia....per te è fare polemica, per me è sacrosanto e GIUSTO rispondere....


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Settembre 2009)

.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> certo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è che, presone appunto atto, lo si voglia riportare IN e A tema ?

Non ti sfiora il pensiero che ritenerlo TROPPO fuori tema venga ritenuto NEGATIVO?

Negativo perchè, essendosi creata l'attuale situazione di continuo scontro, sospetto verso qualsiasi nuovo/a utente, svacco in ogni forum, chi avrebbe o vorrebbe qui trovare accoglienza e reale confronto, preferisce andarsene in tutta fretta?

Che ne sai tu di quanti appena iscritti e iniziato a raccontarsi han chiesto la cancellazione perchè non sopportavano il clima in cui si trovavano a scrivere?

Forse qualcun altro dovrebbe chiedersi se un forum A TEMA è il luogo più idoneo da vivere SOLO tipo happy hour.....

Infine...se lo scopo è di mantener vivo un forum A TEMA, chi o cosa dovrebbe far sì che qualcuno continui a dedicare tempo e anche denaro per mantener aperto qualcosa di difforme dallo scopo dato?


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> quindi avresti un'opinione come persona e un'altra come staff? apperò....


Non mi pare che come staff si sia espressa un'opinione in questo thread...quindi evita di arrampicarti sugli specchi



Miciolidia ha detto:


> e magari se impegna diventa anche _triade _e ne ha una terza.


Gli sdoppiamenti non son solo una mia specialità, mi pare...



Amoremio ha detto:


> ma avendone una terza,
> saree possibile ce non fosse uguale alle altre due?


Se vuoi rispondere A ME fallo su quel che posto IO, non su ciò che è stato fatto o detto come staff, che ti ricordo, non è composto solo da me.

Sulle tue problematiche personali, ad esempio, che devo immaginar risolte, mi par di aver sempre postato io, non staff.

Comunque per venirvi incontro, onde evitar di mandarvi troppo in confusione, quando e se il forum riaprirà, mi asterrò tranquillamente dal commentarvi ulteriormente.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è che, presone appunto atto, lo si voglia riportare IN e A tema ?
> 
> Non ti sfiora il pensiero che ritenerlo TROPPO fuori tema venga ritenuto NEGATIVO?
> 
> ...


 ma riportalo un po' dove ti pare....


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2009)

*Fine argomentatore*



brancoleone ha detto:


> ma riportalo un po' dove ti pare....





























In ogni caso se non si ha nulla da dire, si può anche non dir nulla eh!


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> In ogni caso se non si ha nulla da dire, si può anche non dir nulla eh!


io avrei da dire e generalmente ho sempre qualcosa da dire...ma contro i muri di gomma.....puoi ben capire...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> io avrei da dire e generalmente ho sempre qualcosa da dire...*ma contro i muri di gomma*.....puoi ben capire...


Perche' secondo te tu cosa risulti essere? 

Ti si e' spiegato in ogni modo, ma tu continui a non voler proprio cercare di capire una visuale della questione diversa dalla tua.


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> buscopann, non fai un intervento sul tradimento a memoria d'uomo, anzi d'elefante...mah!


A parte che non è vero, ti rammento che la sezione Amore e Sesso è chiaramente pertinente al Forum e numerosi sono i thread dove sono intervenuto.
Se anche poi fosse vero quello che tu hai scritto, io non ho mai avuto l'ardire di dire che sono indispensabile per la sopravvivenza del Forum. E se anche tu non lo hai detto, stai postando come se buona parte delle persone che si sono auto-escluse lo fossero, cosa sulla quale io non sono assolutamente d'accordo.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> infatti sbroccavo per la ripetizione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tuoi occhi non sono quelli di tutti. 
Per il resto ti prometto che farò del mio meglio per rimanere odioso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Purtroppo l'età avanza e mi ammorbisico. Se dovesse succedere riprendimi immediatamente

Buscopann


----------



## Bruja (27 Settembre 2009)

*i sordi volontari...*

Mi pare che fraintendere sia ormai un modus assunto in pianta stabile.
Parlo come Bruja e fatemi il santo piacere di non tirare in ballo lo Staff che ha una sua funzione ed ha adesso problemi che discutere in questo contesto diventa strumentale. Nelle decisione che prenderà l'utenza non ha preponderanza, esistono questioni strutturali e mi pare che lo si sia, per quanto possibile, reso noto!
Affrontiamo la questione comportamenti e reazioni: 
- ogni utente la la facoltà di esprimere la propria opinione
- ogni utente può divergere o contrastare da linee del l'amministrazione del forum
- ogni utente può e deve dare il suo contributo poiché é nella variabilità e nella individualità che il forum acquista

...tuttavia ogni utente, se decide che una situazione o una conduzione non gli/le é confacente può non partecipare, o andarsene o dire le sue motivazioni; autosospendersi a mo' di azione punitiva a dimostrazione che la propria assenza sarà una perdita per il forum e che questo debba pesare nella normale attività del medesimo, temo non sia proprio da considerare un atto ammirevole.
Poi ognuno di voi può pensarla come crede, e sa che questo forum é tale da garantire questa pluralità di vedute.

Vi faccio un esempio: tutti ricordate Mari'... utente ruvida, chiara, spesso aggressiva e perfino contrastante, ma sempre lineare, spesso affettuosa, disponibile ad ammettere in pubblico errori e malintesi, forte della sua immediatezza a volte dura ma mai indiretta... quando non si trovò più in linea con l'andazzo di questo forum, se ne andò, senza ulteriori questioni.
Sia chiaro una persona può anche tornare con altro nick e leggere per affezione, fa parte credo della nostalgia o del desiderio di non spezzare il fil rouge di un interesse mai sopito, ma il non partecipare sotto altre spoglie parla della coerenza e della chiarezza di una persona.
Lei sa che se vorrà tornare potrà farlo, ma il contrasto che é esistito non si é mai tinto di colori grigi... e per me, visto che parliamo di perdite... quella di Mari' é stata una perdita secca!!!
Non voglio personalizzare, non sono il tipo, quello che penso delle persone che rappresentano un nick, immagino come chiunque di voi, lo tengo nell'intimo perché si tratta della mia valutazione individuale, ma sul forum  le persone le considero tutte allo stesso livello per quanto riguarda la loro liceità, la loro difesa in caso di aggressione terza e la disponibilità e condiderazione a cui hanno diritto.  Anzi, per certi versi, e parlo per me, tendo a non difendere troppo evidentemente chi magari gode della mia stima o preferenza (sono umana...), proprio per non creare frizioni o sensi di disparità indirizzate.  
Detto questo, credo che in una compagine di persone adulte, ci sia bastante buonsenso per comprendere che qui nessuno fa la fronda a nessuno, che non é mai troppo tardi per seppellire asti, stizze e per considerare questo luogo il risultato dell'azione e, dove possibile, dell'affezione di tutti!!!    
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> mica è finita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Si può anche cercare di lavorare per non farsi toccare da quelle che si considerano provocazioni ...da qualunque parte provengano...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guadagno?
> Guarda che si sono autosospese, non le abbiamo defenestrate e quel sospendersi é tanto più sintomo di interesse per questo forum.
> Quanto a Buscopann... credimi sulla parola, sa essere un utente molto interessante e ne fa fede l'essere stato un importante personaggio in due forum precedenti a questo a cui ho partecipato.
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vero, ma risulta se ne siano andati anche nick che si sono sentiti a disagio perché volevano risposte ed hanno avuto, insieme a quelle, altro che non era richiesto e non aveva alcuna utilità al contesto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chi?
La pecora?
E' vero che il forum vive dei nuovi argomenti, ma si sa bene che entrano nick (reali? troll? fake?) che presentano situazioni del tutto improbabili che ricevono risposte serie "facendo come se..." (con la consapevolezza di essere per questo burlati dagli stessi) e risposte scherzose ...ma non credo che chi si presenta in quel modo possa essere una "perdita" per il forum...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tornando alla metafora del bar se entra qualche ubriaco che racconta barzellette sconce ci si può rassegnare al fatto che non rientri nel locale.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' secondo te tu cosa risulti essere?
> 
> Ti si e' spiegato in ogni modo, ma tu continui a non voler proprio cercare di capire una visuale della questione diversa dalla tua.


 con te continua ad essere un discorso chiuso......


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A parte che non è vero, ti rammento che la sezione Amore e Sesso è chiaramente pertinente al Forum e numerosi sono i thread dove sono intervenuto.
> Se anche poi fosse vero quello che tu hai scritto, io non ho mai avuto l'ardire di dire che sono indispensabile per la sopravvivenza del Forum. E se anche tu non lo hai detto, stai postando come se buona parte delle persone che si sono auto-escluse lo fossero, cosa sulla quale io non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> 
> Buscopann


sei pregato di non interpretare pretestuosamente quello che scrivo. non ho mai parlato di indispensabilità.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi pare che fraintendere sia ormai un modus assunto in pianta stabile.
> Parlo come Bruja e fatemi il santo piacere di non tirare in ballo lo Staff che ha una sua funzione ed ha adesso problemi che discutere in questo contesto diventa strumentale. Nelle decisione che prenderà l'utenza non ha preponderanza, esistono questioni strutturali e mi pare che lo si sia, per quanto possibile, reso noto!
> Affrontiamo la questione comportamenti e reazioni:
> - ogni utente la la facoltà di esprimere la propria opinione
> ...


 sarebbe a dire?


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

vorrei fare notare che (tralasciando Comunicazioni) che su 8 sezioni (e tralasciando le sotto sezioni sennò la % diminuirebbe) solo 2 sono inerenti e strettamente collegati al tema del forum. questo non è più un forum, strutturalmente, a tema.


----------



## Bruja (27 Settembre 2009)

*brancoleone*



brancoleone ha detto:


> sarebbe a dire?


Che quando si sa di aver ragione si partecipa con una identità precisa e riconoscibile... mi pare che tu non abbia problemi in questo senso, hai sempre fatto capire chi eri.  Casomai posso domandarmi perché, sapendo che ci sono situazioni in cui é assolutamente, palesemente e chiaramente inutile raccogliere perfino il testimone di argomenti perché non c'é intesa o dialettica, non si possa evitare semplicemente di rapportarsi. 
Intendilo come una valutazione fuori dai giochi, quando confrontarsi risulta comunque una perdita di tempo per incompatibilità di idee, di valutazioni e di considerazioni, credo sia saggio evitare l'incontro quando può facilemnte diventare per forza di cose sconto.
Lo dico da sempre ed in forma generale, sta all'intelligenza di ognuno sapere quando una situazione é cristallizzata e non c'é intesa.
E per quel che mi risulta in questo forum  l'utenza intelligente é la totalità dei partecipanti... ecco perché a volte risulta poco comprensibile, conoscendo a monte le problematiche, il non tenerne conto a valle.
Esplicito a campione, quindi senza riferimento ma solo per esemplificare, chi mi dice che gradisce le ammucchiate, la coppia aperta, la gang bang... al massimo rispondo per chiarire il mio pensiero, poi, visto che quello é l'atteggiamento primario e portante, evito di dare seguito con risposte o interessamento... ma non interferisco se altri lo fanno, purché non creino disagio al forum se si mettono in contrasto continuo e reiterato con quella persona.
Questo é tutto quello che intendo ed intendevo e che considero una regola generale ragionevole ed usualmente applicata in ogni altro sito.
Bruja


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che quando si sa di aver ragione si partecipa con una identità precisa e riconoscibile... mi pare che tu non abbia problemi in questo senso, hai sempre fatto capire chi eri. Casomai posso domandarmi perché, sapendo che ci sono situazioni in cui é assolutamente, palesemente e chiaramente inutile raccogliere perfino il testimone di argomenti perché non c'é intesa o dialettica, non si possa evitare semplicemente di rapportarsi.
> Intendilo come una valutazione fuori dai giochi, quando confrontarsi risulta comunque una perdita di tempo per incompatibilità di idee, di valutazioni e di considerazioni, credo sia saggio evitare l'incontro quando può facilemnte diventare per forza di cose sconto.
> Lo dico da sempre ed in forma generale, sta all'intelligenza di ognuno sapere quando una situazione é cristallizzata e non c'é intesa.
> E per quel che mi risulta in questo forum l'utenza intelligente é la totalità dei partecipanti... ecco perché a volte risulta poco comprensibile, conoscendo a monte le problematiche, il non tenerne conto a valle.
> ...


 non ho capito una sola parola del concetto che vuoi esprimere....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> non ho capito una sola parola del concetto che vuoi esprimere....


Traduco: lascia perdere chi non condividi, allo stesso modo in cui, nella vita, non ti fermeresti neppure alla macchinetta del caffè a parlare del tempo con chi hai capito che non hai nulla da condividere.


----------



## Bruja (27 Settembre 2009)

*ok...*



brancoleone ha detto:


> non ho capito una sola parola del concetto che vuoi esprimere....


Se con una persona il rapportarsi é una causa persa, perché non c'é intesa, o comunque, la si pensa sempre diversamente in molti argomenti... dopo una prima chiarita di concetti, ha senso continuare a rappportarsi con la stessa quando é chiaro che non ci sarà affinità od intesa?
Il continuare a rapportarsi, nel senso che ho espresso sopra, diventa superfluo, e spesso, dà adito a discussioni e contrasti fini a sé stessi. Il confronto dialettico diventa quindi utile solo nel caso in cui, fortuitamente, ci sia un'intesa di massima su un argomento specifico. 
Non é il contraddittorio che ritengo inutile ma quello che a priori non ha sbocco perché sfocia abitualmente nell'alterco. 
Bruja


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se con una persona il rapportarsi é una causa persa, perché non c'é intesa, o comunque, la si pensa sempre diversamente in molti argomenti... dopo una prima chiarita di concetti, ha senso continuare a rappportarsi con la stessa quando é chiaro che non ci sarà affinità od intesa?
> Il continuare a rapportarsi, nel senso che ho espresso sopra, diventa superfluo, e spesso, dà adito a discussioni e contrasti fini a sé stessi. Il confronto dialettico diventa quindi utile solo nel caso in cui, fortuitamente, ci sia un'intesa di massima su un argomento specifico.
> Non é il contraddittorio che ritengo inutile ma quello che a priori non ha sbocco perché sfocia abitualmente nell'alterco.
> Bruja


tutto ok...ma questo che c'entra con l'espressione "ma il non partecipare sotto altre spoglie parla della coerenza e della chiarezza di una persona"?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> tutto ok...ma questo che c'entra con l'espressione "ma il non partecipare sotto altre spoglie parla della coerenza e della chiarezza di una persona"?


 Si riferiva a Mari'.
Basta leggere.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si riferiva a Mari'.
> Basta leggere.


 e tre...continuo a non capire nel contesto che c'èntra quello che ha scritto...a meno che qualcuno di autosospeso (e in particolare le persone di cui in questi giorni si parla) si è appalesato sotto altre spoglie...se poi vogliamo parlare di coerenza e chiarezza possiamo anche dire che chiaramente e coerentemente mari' era/è una ........biiiiiiiiiiiiiip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> vorrei fare notare che (tralasciando Comunicazioni) che su 8 sezioni (e tralasciando le sotto sezioni sennò la % diminuirebbe) solo 2 sono inerenti e strettamente collegati al tema del forum. questo non è più un forum, strutturalmente, a tema.


In questo tocca darti ragione.

L'errore è stato probabilmente quello di cercar di andar incontro alle richieste dell'utenza.

Errore a cui si porrà rimedio e che non si ripeterà in futuro, non in questi termini certamente..


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2009)

*Cosa c'entrano le offese personali?*



brancoleone ha detto:


> e tre...continuo a non capire nel contesto che c'èntra quello che ha scritto...a meno che qualcuno di autosospeso (e in particolare le persone di cui in questi giorni si parla) si è appalesato sotto altre spoglie...se poi vogliamo parlare di coerenza e chiarezza possiamo anche dire che chiaramente e coerentemente mari' era/è una ........biiiiiiiiiiiiiip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Vedi dove stanno le differenze sostanziali e concettuali?

Tu senti il bisogno di etichettare, del o con me o contro di me...io, ad esempio, per non parlar di altri, posso aver poca simpatia per Marì e in più occasioni gliel'ho palesato in faccia e senza remore, ma MAI mi sognerei di offenderla personalmente, specie con lei assente...


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vedi dove stanno le differenze sostanziali e concettuali?
> 
> Tu senti il bisogno di etichettare, del o con me o contro di me...io, ad esempio, per non parlar di altri, posso aver poca simpatia per Marì e in più occasioni gliel'ho palesato in faccia e senza remore, ma MAI mi sognerei di offenderla personalmente, specie con lei assente...


 io non sento nessun bisogno....e dicendo questo tu NELLA STESSA MANIERA HAI ETICHETTATO ME, VISTO CHE DI quello che sento il bisogno io tu ne puoi sapere quanto un bambino cerebralmente normodotato di 5 anni può saperne di astrofisica applicata...ho esposto per me un fatto...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> sei pregato di non interpretare pretestuosamente quello che scrivo. non ho mai parlato di indispensabilità.


Ok. Evito di interpretare. Ti sei accorto anche tu di avere scritto una cazzata comunque? L'omestà intellettuale mi auguro sia bilaterale

Buscopann


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ok. Evito di interpretare. Ti sei accorto anche tu di avere scritto una cazzata comunque? L'omestà intellettuale mi auguro sia bilaterale
> 
> Buscopann


 forse dovresti fare mente locale e accorgertene tu.....


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> io non sento nessun bisogno....e dicendo questo tu NELLA STESSA MANIERA HAI ETICHETTATO ME, VISTO CHE DI quello che sento il bisogno io tu ne puoi sapere quanto un bambino cerebralmente normodotato di 5 anni può saperne di astrofisica applicata...ho esposto per me un fatto...


Miiii...che fastidio le unghie sugli specchi!!


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si riferiva a Mari'.
> Basta leggere.


Non basta leggere...bisogna anche capire quel che c'è scritto...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> forse dovresti fare mente locale e accorgertene tu.....


Vabbé  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (27 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Errore a cui si porrà rimedio e che non si ripeterà in futuro


Quali sezioni avete deciso di chiudere?

Onestamente lo trovo un po' scorretto, dovevate semmai pensarci prima.
Troppo comodo: A noi non è permesso nemmeno cancellare i nostri scritti, mentre voi potete far sparire intere sezioni!

Heil.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Miiii...che fastidio le unghie sugli specchi!!


miiiiiiiiii,. che fastidio le persone pretestuose


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 vabbè.....


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Quali sezioni avete deciso di chiudere?
> 
> Onestamente lo trovo un po' scorretto, dovevate semmai pensarci prima.
> Troppo comodo: A noi non è permesso nemmeno cancellare i nostri scritti, mentre voi potete far sparire intere sezioni!
> ...


Verrà comunicato a suo tempo...come verrà comunicata l'intenzione o meno di tener aperto il forum.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pare nn abbiate ancora ben compreso che questo si sta valutando e che certi ragionamenti, certi atteggiamenti e certe "battute" inducano sempre più a chiedersi: ma chi ce lo fa fare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Verrà comunicato a suo tempo...come verrà comunicata l'intenzione o meno di tener aperto il forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (27 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Verrà comunicato a suo tempo...come verrà comunicata l'intenzione o meno di tener aperto il forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh certo, per un paio di parolacce, qualche lite virtuale e un "heil"?
Non conosci i forum, allora, se per così poco vi chiedete chi ve lo faccia fare.
Siate onesti: Dite semplicemente che non ne avete più voglia invece di scaricare i barili sugli utenti...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Eh certo, per un paio di parolacce, qualche lite virtuale e un "heil"?
> Non conosci i forum, allora, se per così poco vi chiedete chi ve lo faccia fare.
> Siate onesti: Dite semplicemente che non ne avete più voglia invece di scaricare i barili sugli utenti...


Ma chi ti conosce?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E che ne sai di quali e quanti forum io abbia conosciuto/frequentato/gestito?
E dal pulpito di chissà quale esperienza forumistica pensi di poter parlare?

Ma pensa te!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ps. Quella di "scaricare i barili sugli utenti" però potrebbe esser una buona soluzione!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (27 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma chi ti conosce?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da come stai affrontando la situazione direi di saperne molto più io di te sull'argomento forum.
Questo è il forum di tradimento.net.
Nella homepage campeggia in evidenza _"Incontro tra traditi e traditori: davvero da non perdere!"_
E, fammi capire, in un forum dove si incontrano le amanti con le mogli, tu ti aspettavi di leggere  "pofferbacco" e "perdindirindina"  ?
E' anche troppo tranquillo qui, visto l'argomento.
Si augurano la morte gli utenti dei forum dei reality show!

Ma non ci voleva un genio per capire che questo poteva essere un forum "impegnativo" da moderare visto che chi entra a scrivere è in preda al dolore, la rabbia, l'odio, ecc ecc ecc...

Se volevi un forum più tranquillo, potevi vedere se ti lasciavano moderare quello dei pokemon.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2009)

*Viva la modestia...*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Da come stai affrontando la situazione direi di saperne molto più io di te sull'argomento forum.
> Questo è il forum di tradimento.net.
> Nella homepage campeggia in evidenza _"Incontro tra traditi e traditori: davvero da non perdere!"_
> E, fammi capire, in un forum dove si incontrano le amanti con le mogli, tu ti aspettavi di leggere "pofferbacco" e "perdindirindina" ?
> ...





















Non male per chi è qui da solo...quanto? Tre -quattro mesi? 

Che, ovviamente, non ha passato due-tre *ANNI* a gestire un pò di tutto..

Che ha contribuito a far crescere QUESTO FORUM, da tre- quattro utenti a una media di ca. 100 frequentatori giornalieri...riuscendoa mantenere una linea che, nonostante il tema, è sempre stata quella del confronto, non dello scontro o dell'insulto o, come forse speri TU, dell'odio fra opposte "fazioni"...

Forse TU sei spettatrice da reality show, qui si vorrebbe trattare in modo per lo meno DECENTE un argomento serio ed autentico, non un fasullo reality...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Settembre 2009)

*FEDIFRAGO*

fedifrago: per favore, cosa significa questa risposta che mi hai dato. vorrei che tu fossi il piu' circostanziato possibile.



> Gli sdoppiamenti non son solo una mia specialità, mi pare...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> fedifrago: per favore, cosa significa questa risposta che mi hai dato. vorrei che tu fossi il piu' circostanziato possibile.


Non son uso mettere in pubblico questioni personali...dimmi tu se lo devo fare...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (27 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non male per chi è qui da solo...quanto? Tre -quattro mesi?
> 
> Che, ovviamente, non ha passato due-tre *ANNI* a gestire un pò di tutto..
> 
> ...


Uh, che accozzaglia di luoghi comuni.
Davvero non si addicono ad un moderatore di cotanta esperienza.

A parte il fatto che ho anche moderato dei forum ma tanto, siamo nel virtuale, tu potresti essere Brad Pitt ed io la Bellucci per quanto si possono controllare certe affermazioni.

Se avessi sperato nell'odio tra opposte fazioni, come insinui tu, non starei tanto dietro alla storia di Tinkerbell (ex amante) per la quale sono sinceramente dispiaciuta.
Sei poco informato sui tuoi utenti per essere qui da quanto? due-tre *ANNI* ?

Anche se sono registrata da poco tempo, le minacce di chiusura ed il pulpito del moderatore li ho trovati un po' ovunque.
Il potere logora.

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sì, sono anche spettatrice dei reality show... E, a differenza di chi continua ad insinuare, ho l'apertura mentale necessaria a non giudicare una persona, la sua cultura e la sua intelligenza dal programma che guarda in tv.
Io l'argomento di questo forum l'ho trattato (e scusa se pecco di immodestia) molto più che decentemente.



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che ne sai tu di quanti appena iscritti e iniziato a raccontarsi han chiesto la cancellazione perchè non sopportavano il clima in cui si trovavano a scrivere?


Eh sì. Vedo. Specialmente se questa è l'accoglienza che ti riserva il moderatore.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Saluti. (In italiano stavolta, visto che in tedesco non li hai graditi...)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non male per chi è qui da solo...quanto? Tre -quattro mesi?
> 
> Che, ovviamente, non ha passato due-tre *ANNI* a gestire un pò di tutto..
> 
> ...


Queste sono argomentazioni che vengono smontate quando vengono usate da utenti che si sentono, per la loro presenza assidua da anni, in condizioni di considerare il forum come il loro bar/salotto dove hanno trovato e dato conforto.
Se questo non viene riconosciuto agli utenti (a cui si dice che nessuno è indispensabile) non vedo perché dovrebbe essere riconosciuto a utenti "speciali".
In realtà forse sarebbe meglio che si riflettesse davvero su cosa è il forum e cosa era e cosa si vuole che sia e magari anche quale può essere la gestione migliore che non allontani chi prende a cuore il forum per favorire invece chi va e viene o chi frequenta, saltuariamente o costantemente, solo per affermare sè.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Queste sono argomentazioni che vengono smontate quando vengono usate da utenti che si sentono, per la loro presenza assidua da anni, in condizioni di considerare il forum come il loro bar/salotto dove hanno trovato e dato conforto.
> Se questo non viene riconosciuto agli utenti (a cui si dice che nessuno è indisponsabile) non vedo perché dovrebbe essere riconosciuto a utenti "speciali".
> In realtà forse sarebbe meglio che si riflettesse davvero su cosa è il forum e cosa era e cosa si vuole che sia e magari anche quale può essere la gestione migliore che non allontani chi prende a cuore il forum per favorire invece chi va e viene *o chi frequenta, saltuariamente o costantemente, solo per affermare sè*.


Su quest'ultima categoria una sana riflessione sarà sempre la benvenuta.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

*e adesso che c'entrano i riferimenti personali?*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non son uso mettere in pubblico questioni personali...dimmi tu se lo devo fare...


 abbi almeno la compiacenza di seguire ciò che hai criticato appena 5 minuti prima...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Su quest'ultima categoria una sana riflessione sarà sempre la benvenuta.


Forse la devono fare i membri dello staff che hanno attaccato persone fantastiche (perché tali si sono rivelate nel tempo).


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2009)

*Quali riferimenti?*



brancoleone ha detto:


> abbi almeno la compiacenza di seguire ciò che hai criticato appena 5 minuti prima...


Dove ne vedi? Ti riguardano? 
Sempre gustoso per te cercare di sguazzare negli affari altrui...ma da me trippa non ne trovi di certo!


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dove ne vedi? Ti riguardano?
> Sempre gustoso per te cercare di sguazzare negli affari altrui...ma da me trippa non ne trovi di certo!


 lo hai scritto tu non io....e a me non frega nulla...era la tua bella coerenza che mi interessava.....


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non son uso mettere in pubblico questioni personali...dimmi tu se lo devo fare...









io non so a cosa tu stia riferendo , e ti faccio notare comunque e lo sottolineo, che benchè non abbia alcun cadavere da da essere taciuto, TU , in  questa maniera subdola e ...meglio che taccia...stasera... non solo hai lanciato il 

A."sospetto che" io ne abbia. 


 e considerare questo comportamento da zotico è il minimo.almeno per ora.

B. se ti riferisci a_ Padre maronno _è un nik che mi ero inventata non entrare in polemica con qualcuno me per giocare. 



Persa ed io pubblicamente ne parlammo insieme.Lo avete escluso,( padre maronno) bannato, come cazzo si dice e non ho proferito verbo alcuno perchè un casso mi fregava prima di sto  nik, visto che una identità chiara l'ho, e  quindi nemmeno dopo . era ludico lo scopo. come quello di smerciula.

C. L'OGGETTO DI QUESTA DISCUSSIONE VERTE SU QUESTIONI SQUISITAMENTE FORUMISTICHE, QUINDI, MI CHIEDO ,DI QUALE DOPPIA IDENTITÀ TU VAI PARLANDO VISTO CHE HAI TIRATO IN BALLO QUESTIONI  PERSONALI?

D. l'unica figura di merda che ho fatto è quella che anche e soprattuto bruja conosce, prendendo una cantonata con un nik, che credevo fossi tu. ho chiesto scusa pubblicamente...duemila volte..e quindi..se non è cio'...cosa sarebbe?


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse la devono fare i membri dello staff che hanno attaccato persone fantastiche (perché tali si sono rivelate nel tempo).


Ora vorrei che evidenziassi dove vi son stati, da parte dello Staff e come Staff, questi attacchi...giusto per non lanciare il sasso eh!

Se invece parli di risposte PERSONALI ad utenti che in qualche modo han cercato di provocare me come fedifrago...è altra storia e come avrai notato, da mò mi astengo da commenti personali, salvo oggi quando ho lasciato che si facesse un pò il "tiro al piccione" nei miei confronti per evidenziare come, forse giustamente, è ormai impossibile ogni dialogo come utente, vista l'incapacità da VOI dimostrata di non riuscir a tener distinti i ruoli e perchè no, la voglia di cogliere ogni occasione per cercar scontri.

L'effetto è sotto gli occhi di tutti, direi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E con questo vi auguro tante buone cose e buon proseguimento!


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io non so a cosa tu stia riferendo , e ti faccio notare comunque e lo sottolineo, che benchè non abbia alcun cadavere da da essere taciuto, TU , in questa maniera subdola e ...meglio che taccia...stasera... non solo hai lanciato il
> 
> A."sospetto che" io ne abbia.
> e considerare questo comportamento da zotico è il minimo.almeno per ora.
> ...


 non faRE DOMANDE CHE TANTO LA "ZEPPATA" L'HA MENATA (E NON SOLO LUI) e non riceverai risposte adeguate....segui il "VERBO": ignora!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ora vorrei che evidenziassi dove vi son stati, da parte dello Staff e come Staff, questi attacchi...giusto per non lanciare il sasso eh!
> 
> Se invece parli di risposte PERSONALI ad utenti che in qualche modo han cercato di provocare me come fedifrago...è altra storia e come avrai notato, da mò mi astengo da commenti personali, salvo oggi quando ho lasciato che si facesse un pò il "tiro al piccione" nei miei confronti per evidenziare come, forse giustamente, è ormai impossibile ogni dialogo come utente, vista l'incapacità da VOI dimostrata di non riuscir a tener distinti i ruoli e perchè no, la voglia di cogliere ogni occasione per cercar scontri.
> 
> ...


 La riflessione è sempre più opportuna.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dove ne vedi? Ti riguardano?
> Sempre gustoso per te cercare di sguazzare negli affari altrui...ma da me trippa non ne trovi di certo!




BELLEZZA, ti ricordo che hai scritto pubblicamente.

quindi branca non ha sguazzato, semmai TU stai facendo illazioni.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io non so a cosa tu stia riferendo , e ti faccio notare comunque e lo sottolineo, che benchè non abbia alcun cadavere da da essere taciuto, TU , in questa maniera subdola e ...meglio che taccia...stasera... non solo hai lanciato il
> 
> A."sospetto che" io ne abbia.
> 
> ...


La battuta che ti ha tanto divertita non era solo forumistica o per lo meno così l'ho letta io...e padre maronno manco so chi sia 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ...quindi...fai tu!

Chi ha la memoria corta (non riferita al forum o non solo ad esso) non son io...e qui chiudo davvero e rinnovo i miei saluti a tutti!


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> non faRE DOMANDE CHE TANTO LA "ZEPPATA" L'HA MENATA (E NON SOLO LUI) e non riceverai risposte adeguate....segui il "VERBO": ignora!


No branca, e non ho voglia di ridere. non ignorero' un bel cazzo. faro' di meglio .


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La riflessione è sempre più opportuna.


 
Prendo atto della non-risposta.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

*micio*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> La battuta che ti ha tanto divertita non era solo forumistica o per lo meno così l'ho letta io...e padre maronno manco so chi sia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 CVD


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (27 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> (...) salvo oggi quando ho lasciato che si facesse un pò il "tiro al piccione" nei miei confronti per evidenziare come, forse giustamente, è ormai impossibile ogni dialogo come utente, vista l'incapacità da VOI dimostrata di non riuscir a tener distinti i ruoli e perchè no, la voglia di cogliere ogni occasione per cercar scontri.


Ma se come "Fedifrago" scrivi che saranno presi provvedimenti per le troppe sezioni non attinenti al tema centrale del forum, come si fa a tenere distinti i ruoli?


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> No branca, e non ho voglia di ridere. non ignorero' un bel cazzo. faro' di meglio .


 ma infatti non defvi ignorare proprio niente......ti ha scritto subdolamente delle cose che non spiega...un vero comportamento in stile mafioso....come ce ne sono tanti e non vengono presi in considerazione dallo staff perchè dicono senza dire nulla...vorrei dire da gustoso a disgustoso ci passa poco....


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Settembre 2009)

> Fedifrago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > La battuta che ti ha tanto divertita non era solo forumistica o per lo meno così l'ho letta io...e padre maronno manco so chi sia
> ...


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

ah..prima che cali il sipario..saluto tutti....


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Settembre 2009)

Branca,  sto facendo del mio meglio per apparire controllata.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Branca, sto facendo del mio meglio per apparire controllata.


 lo so tesoro.....mi spiace......purtroppo credo che non riceverai nè risposta nè delle scuse....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Branca, sto facendo del mio meglio per apparire controllata.


 Sappi che non sei certo sola.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sappi che non sei certo sola.


 già.....


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Settembre 2009)

leggo ,abbastanza basita, l'evolversi della situazione e la piega che sta prendendo questa situazione ormai paradossale ed incontenibile.
mi pareva di essermi chiarita abbastanza in comunicazioni scrivendo le mie ragioni che pare nessuno abbia letto o capito e ,peggio ancora visto che bruja dice che il contradditorio è benvoluto ,a cui nessuno, staff incluso,  ha risposto dimostrando il totale disinteresse.
E questo non  lo capisco..quando c'è da rompere e sanzionare siete tutti pronti e quando c'è da confrontarsi serenamente vi eclissate???
Io non mi sono autoesclusa per ricatto(de che???), minaccia (de che??????) ma solo perchè non condividevo un provvedimento preso nei confronti di un'amica in primis e di un 'utente secondariamente.
La mia frase finale (voglio vedere se senza utenti troppo sinceri e scurrili il forum ne trarrà giovamento) era un'autocritica sincera e un voler constatare se veramente potevo in qualche modo essere nociva a questo forum. 
E invece leggo che mi sarei sospesa per far ripicca, ricatto o per far vedere quanto sono "indispensabile" a questo forum..
E vedo con quanto astio e rancore siano ripresi gli utenti che ci tengono a palesarmi affetto e stima.
Utenti che si permettono solo di riconoscere che il clima qui dentro è cambiato, staff puoi negarlo???. Pare non sia concesso neanche dire questo senza passare per rompicoglioni polemici..L'utente fedifrago risponde piccato e maleducato a bruco dimostrando *FINALMENTE *che anche lui non è immune al rispondere alla provocazione (e si che a me non pareva neanche una provocazione ma una sincera critica!!)
Neanche ai tempi dei casini di chen si sventolava così la bandierina la minaccia di chiudere il forum, casini che mi parevano essere un pelino più pesanti di due utenti che dicono un vaffa ogni tanto.
E poi chi sarebbe che minaccia e ricatta??
Per il bene del forum invito anche lo staff e alcuni utenti assidui a fare un bell'esamino di coscienza (come ho fatto io) e a riflettere se il proprio operato è veramente giusto ed equo.
Io ho la sensazione che si siano usate come pretesto Asudem e Angelodelmale per apportare riforme, modifiche, cambiamenti già in mente da tempo(anche in vista del rientro del vero fondatore del forum) ma poco applicabili senza uno stimolo giustificabile.
Lo staff si rende conto che il forum è fatto di gente che si appassiona, si affeziona, si vuole bene e cosa fa?? s'incazza e risponde solo che il tema è il tradimento e leverà sezioni libere che hanno dato linfa e vita al forum stesso finora.
uso questo spazio per scusarmi pubblicamente con Minerva.Sicuramente l'unica con la quale ho esagerato in preda all'incazzatura.

Per il resto, mi auguro che alcuni utenti con ruoli di moderatori  superino i loro problemi personali e tornino ad avere un minimo di serenità per svolgere i ruoli che SI SONO coscientemente assunti


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> leggo ,abbastanza basita, l'evolversi della situazione e la piega che sta prendendo questa situazione ormai paradossale ed incontenibile.
> mi pareva di essermi chiarita abbastanza in comunicazioni scrivendo le mie ragioni che pare nessuno abbia letto o capito e ,peggio ancora visto che bruja dice che il contradditorio è benvoluto ,a cui nessuno, staff incluso, ha risposto dimostrando il totale disinteresse.
> E questo non lo capisco..quando c'è da rompere e sanzionare siete tutti pronti e quando c'è da confrontarsi serenamente vi eclissate???
> Io non mi sono autoesclusa per ricatto(de che???), minaccia (de che??????) ma solo perchè non condividevo un provvedimento preso nei confronti di un'amica in primis e di un 'utente secondariamente.
> ...


 io non ho capito cosa intendi con quello che ho evidenziato...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> io non ho capito cosa intendi con quello che ho evidenziato...


ma tu non capici mai un fava??


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Settembre 2009)

ragazzi, persa, branca...è evidente che con questi presupposti non ci sia spazio a nessuna delle ambizioni che Bruja e tanti di noi avevano condiviso.

non voglio dire altro.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu non capici mai un fava??


 e mo' perchè ti incazzi con me? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








se non ho capito non posso chiedere?
non sei obbligata a rispondere se non vuoi...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> e mo' perchè ti incazzi con me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non m'incazzo.
Mi pareva che il post fosse chiarissimo...
non ti aspetti mica che metta i nick no??


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (27 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ..L'utente fedifrago risponde piccato e maleducato a bruco dimostrando *FINALMENTE *che anche lui non è immune al rispondere alla provocazione (e si che a me non pareva neanche una provocazione *ma una sincera critica*!!)


Voleva esserlo.
E quel "heil" era per dire "tanto poi fate come vi pare".
Non mi sembrava offensivo.

Se voglio offendere so come fare.

Anche secondo me vi stanno usando come pretesto.

Ribadisco che far registrare utenze offrendo un forum a più sezioni, che oltre al tema principale dà la possibilità di svagarsi e cazzeggiare, per poi ridurre il tutto drasticamente, lo trovo scorretto.

Non sarei mai venuta qui a raccontare i cacchi miei, riconoscibili ed identificabili dagli altri due protagonisti della mia storia, se avessi trovato un forum senza le sezioni per rilassarsi ed andare liberamente off-topic.
Volevo creare un legame con le persone che avevano vissuto la mia stessa esperienza, creabile solo con la possibilità di potersi confrontare anche su altre tematiche... da quelle serie a quelle leggerissime.

Se avessi trovato un forum "di passaggio" non mi sarei mai iscritta.
Solo la possibilità di crearsi problemi e nessun vantaggio.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non m'incazzo.
> Mi pareva che il post fosse chiarissimo...
> non ti aspetti mica che metta i nick no??


 volendo si 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...ma quello che non capisco di quale operato parli...di come ci si relaziona? della forma di comunicazione che "si sceglie"?


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ragazzi, persa, branca...è evidente che con questi presupposti non ci sia spazio a nessuna delle ambizioni che Bruja e tanti di noi avevano condiviso.
> 
> non voglio dire altro.


 ok...un abbraccio...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non male per chi è qui da solo...quanto? Tre -quattro mesi?
> 
> Che, ovviamente, non ha passato due-tre *ANNI* a gestire un pò di tutto..
> 
> ...


mi pare che nei tuoi deliri di onnipotenza tu stia dimenticando che il forum è cresciuto non certo grazie a te ma grazie agli utenti che si sono raccontati, che si sono affezionati, che hanno deciso di restare ed aiutare i futuri arrivati.
Che è cresciuto grazie alle molteplici personalità che sino trovate e piaciute, che si sono SCAMBIATE ,opinioni, amicizia, litigi, affetto dando linfa e vita a questo posto.
Scendi dal pero va' e dedicati a te


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Settembre 2009)

per tutti voi






ps: non voglio sminuire la serietà del topic, però mi pare davvero che gli animi e i pensieri/atteggiamenti si siano davvero troppo irrigiditi, credo che non ci sia bisogno di riflessioni ma di una sincera autocritica per tutti, per chi comanda (ma non dovrebbe essere un comandante, visto che se si 'ospita' qualcuno in 'casa propria', di solito, non ci si comporta da capi) e per chi è ospite (perché comunque deve avere rispetto per la 'casa altrui').

leggendo i vostri post ho come l'impressione che ci sia una sorta di 'tutti contro tutti' e non ci si voglia sforzare di guardare anche oltre il proprio modo di vedere... personalmente credo che alcune situazioni vadano semplicemente accettate, senza pretendere di rispondere o di 'modificarle' secondo il proprio modo di vedere... per es. dire 'se vengo provocato, io rispondo', beh, può essere giusto... ma in questa maniera si da soddisfazione al provocatore/trice, quindi, imho, è una sconfita... dire che il forum va riportato alle origini senza troppe 'perdite di tempo' può essere giusto... ma quelle sezioni x perdite di tempo sono servite cmq per creare quei legami che cmq hanno anche accresciuto il forum, altrimenti il forum si riduce ad un 'domanda e rispondi'.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Settembre 2009)

comunque...sempre della serie che il virtuale non conta, ci sono persone che dopo gli ultimi scazzi qui hanno:
levato il saluto 
cancellato dal cell i numeri di telefono
messo in ignore utenti coi quali stavano a cazzeggiare fino a notte fonda
non rispondono ai pm!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Settembre 2009)

.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> per tutti voi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Avevo pensato a una camomilla anch'io ...prima che qualcuno passasse il segno.
Concordo con te e rinnovo l'invito alla riflessione.
Mi sembra che molti abbiano già compiuto la loro riflessione e che, nonostante le apparenze, chi debba ancora riflettere non siano gli utenti.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Settembre 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> per tutti voi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 è una sconfitta ben peggiore (ed è la mia opinione umile, stupida, infantile e chi più ne ha più ne metta) leggerle...


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque...sempre della serie che il virtuale non conta, ci sono persone che dopo gli ultimi scazzi qui hanno:
> levato il saluto
> cancellato dal cell i numeri di telefono
> messo in ignore utenti coi quali stavano a cazzeggiare fino a notte fonda
> non rispondono ai pm!!


senza polemica però non vedo cosa ci sia di divertente in questo...ce ne si può fare una ragione (tutti abbiamo passato momenti ben peggiori e quindi anche a questo si sopravvive) ma è triste...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> è una sconfitta ben peggiore (ed è la mia opinione umile, stupida, infantile e chi più ne ha più ne metta) leggerle...


Dipende.
Il più delle volte è preferibile (come strategia) ignorare.
Quando la provocazione passa il segno è giusto segnalarla, senza rispondere. In questo caso si confida che la segnalazione venga considerata (non sempre accade).
Altre volte umanamente si cede e si risponde.
Ma credo che questo ora sia diventato un aspetto marginale.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> senza polemica però non vedo cosa ci sia di divertente in questo...ce ne si può fare una ragione (tutti abbiamo passato momenti ben peggiori e quindi anche a questo si sopravvive) ma è triste...


non c'è niente di divertente. Era un ridicolarizzare chi continua a dire che tanto è virtuale.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Settembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se vuoi rispondere A ME fallo su quel che posto IO, non su ciò che è stato fatto o detto come staff, che ti ricordo, non è composto solo da me.
> 
> Sulle tue problematiche personali, ad esempio, che devo immaginar risolte, mi par di aver sempre postato io, non staff.
> 
> Comunque per venirvi incontro, onde evitar di mandarvi troppo in confusione, quando e se il forum riaprirà, mi asterrò tranquillamente dal commentarvi ulteriormente.


nel prosieguo di questo tuo post, altri hanno avuto modo di annotare che a volte fai confusione anche tu
io non faccio confusione
le mie problematiche personali sono tutt'altro che risolte, come ben sanno gli utenti con cui si è creato un legame
e di legame forumistico si tratta:
mai incontrato nessuno
poco raccontato in mp
la mia storia è qui, nel mio 3d o in altri

un legame che si crea parlando delle nostre storie e cazzeggiando

il cazzeggio e anche lo scazzo non fanno solo parte della vita ma anche del percorso per risollevarsi da una mazzata

quando sono entrata qui non avevo la forza mentale per cazzeggiare ed ero troppo sotto ad un treno per incazzarmi
ero annientata

un po' mi sono aiutata da sola
un po' mi ha aiutato parlare della mia storia e confrontarmi con altre opinioni
un po' mi ha aiutato riuscire a riprendere le 2 citate funzioni fondamentali 

a volte mi è capitato di entrare sul forum piangendo ed uscire ridendo

*in quei casi, di solito, tra chi mi ha dato una mano c'erano asu e angelo *

non devo chiedere scusa a nessuno se mi rammarico fortemente che non partecipino più

me ne rammarico per me e per chi si troverà nella mia stessa situazione

soprattutto perchè loro "partecipavano"
non si limitavano a dare sentenze

(e va da sè che lo penso anche di altri, ma mi sono limitata ai nick che, in sostanza, non scrivono più)

ps 
questa non è polemica sterile
vorrebbe essere uno spunto che potrebbe avere una sua utilità al forum


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2009)

*chiarimento dovuto*

Credo che in questi ultimi posts ci sia materia per argomentare meglio gli eventi.
E' vero che la deriva del forum affonda le radici nei messi addietro, e che alcuni atteggiamenti deleteri, non sempre sono stati sempre ripresi nel momento clou, é vero pure che esistono utenti che invece di ignorare sembra abbiano il gusto provocatorio di andare ad aizzare e stuzzicare chi ritengono meriti questo trattamento, copsì come é vero che esistono utenti in grado di gestirsi automoderandosi, mentre altri hanno caratterialmente l'istinto di essere pesantemente diretti/e e reattivi/e.
Questo tuttavia non sarebbe motivo di sollevazione di scudi o di attacchi, specie se non supera il normale livello di guardia.
Ultimamente pare che, quella che chiamo "deriva", abbia preso piede e, se é vero che il forum si arricchisce con tutte le  sue forme di comunicazione e manifestazione, é anche vero che deve essere sempre il suo tema centrale l'asse portante del suo esistere; e questo non significa assolutamente limitarsi a domande e risposte...c'è un infinito corollario di argomenti collaterali e contingenti ad ogni storia.

Ora, visto che la situazione sta degenerando e diventa un tutti contro tutti, con rivoli di malintesi e fraintendimenti, propongo di fare un reset, di cercare TUTTI, lo staff per primo ovviamente, una riflessione su cosa sia giusto e favorevole sia al forum che alla sua utenza.
Siamo persone adulte, finiamola di andare a cercare la provocazione o la malintezione; per quanto possibile si cerchi di di essere obiettivi, magari sperando una maggiore interazione da chi si sa essere persona pacata e riflessiva che possa smorzare i toni nell'occasionale eccesso  ... quanto all'aver avuto una reazione finale mirata (che si sia prese Asudem e AngelodelMale) per una specie di regolamento di conti, é cosa che non ha fondamento, si é applicata una regola base, non nuocere al buon andamento del forum, e su questa base molti altri utenti hanno avuto sanzioni a suo tempo.
Che sia giusto o meno, che si sia ecceduto o che ad un certo punto si sia voluto stringere il giogo per dare un segnale forte, pare sia chiaro ed evidente, ma da questo a vedere repressione o scarsa attenzione alle esigenze sia del forum che dell'utenza ce ne passa...
Tutti sbagliamo, tutti abbiamo difficoltà a mantenere un equilibrio che parli di democrazia e non di oligarchia. 
Forse quello che serve é provare a parlarci dicendo quello che ci ha colpito, che non condividiamo, che vediamo diversamente, senza però pretendere che la nostra opinione sia leader e tornando ad un vero dialogo, ad una dialettica che é vera reciprocità.
Non voglio fare pistolotti, non ne ho neppure l'estro, ma se a questo punto ci provassimo, proprio per riavere e mantenere quel forum che tutti siamo d'accordo, sia ormai il nostro salotto virtuale, tanto più prezioso perché quelli reali vanno scomparendo, credo che ci faremmo tutti un favore comune.
E' difficile far sì che ogni utente si senta di pari importanza e forza in un ambiente, ma proprio nello sforzo dello staff e di tutti nel raggiungere questo fine, sta la più alta espressione della nostra socialità. 
E' chiaro che si ha il massimo rispetto per le amicizie strette che il forum ha agevolato, per le preferenze nel rapportarsi con utenti che si sentono più affini al nostro sentire, e che ci danno risposte che consideriamo più utili o attinenti, tuttavia pur non entrando nel merito di queste dinamiche, l'atteggiamento del forum non può che essere il più equidistante, dove e quando umanamente possibile.

Nessuno vuole chiudere il forum a scopo vessatorio, intimidatorio o repressivo, ci mancherebbe... questo evento, che sarà limitato all'osso, servirà a valutare nuovi assetti e regole amministrative, necessarie per sopravvenute variazioni dello stato del sito.
Il buonsenso di ognuno può supplire ad altre spiegazioni collaterali di interesse squisitamente tecnico... quello che conta e che invito tutti a valutare é il ritorno ad un modus che crei generale soddisfazione e piacevolezza nel partecipare.
Rammentate la frase presa a prestito e che in passato applicammo al forum? "Non domandarti cosa il forum può fare per te, chiediti cosa tu puoi fare per il forum"... in questo concetto si potranno stemperare tutti gli atteggiamenti sbagliati o superflui e si ritroverà la capacità di considerarne la loro inutilità.
Grazie per l'attenzione e per la buona intenzione che indubitabilmente avrete tutti.
Bruja

p.s. 
Nel nuovo assetto si terrà conto delle richieste dell'utenza e delle loro esigenze e preferenze... oggi, come in passato, la ricerca é sempre mirata ad accontentare l'utenza, compatibilmente con le realtà oggettive che si presenteranno.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2009)

cominciando la fase di autocritica devo ribadire il mio essere una pessima utente per quanto riguarda il tema  e la mission del forum.
cominciai con il vecchio tradimento.it e ,una volta superato con successo un periodo delicato del mio matrimonio, la frequentazione divenne sul cazzeggiante, discorsivo ...e tale è rimasta.
se posso cerco di non inquinare il confessionale e spazio come un condor fra una sentenza e l'altra .poca empatia, tanta supponenza .
posso irritare ma se m'impegno il fastidio è minimo ..al massimo posso colorare il forum se la nuova versione lo contemplerà.


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Settembre 2009)

Torno dopo tanto tempo, e vedo con piacere che non avete bisogno di me ;o).
Buon tutto a tutti!


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2009)

*minerva*

Minerva, te lo scrivo da qui, perchè è da questo balcone pubblico che probabilmente è nato  il fraintendimento...

Mi spiace per cio' che è successo tra me e te, primo e unico battibecco nato probabilmente da intenzioni che si sono equivocate.

Il mio tono nei tuoi riguardi è stato forte perchè in quel momento "forte" mi è arrivato il tono dell l'invito a tacere nel merito di quello che stavo dicendo. se ti ho offesa, dunque,  mi scuso.

Ho sempre stimato i tuoi interventi e l'onesta' intellettuale di quando un giorno hai scritto una cosa che suonava piu' o meno cosi " intervengo difficilmente in questioni di carattere emotivo,sentimentali..etc.. perchè sono questioni di una delicatezza tale ..per cui non me la sento di scrivere alcunchè"

non è esattemente quello che hai scritto, pero' il senso era questo, e correggimi se sbaglio.

Fu una osservazione sulla quale personalmente riflettei assai..per tanti motivi.

Tutto qui, volevo dirtelo .


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2009)

*va bene*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Minerva, te lo scrivo da qui, perchè è da questo balcone pubblico che probabilmente è nato  il fraintendimento...
> 
> Mi spiace per cio' che è successo tra me e te, primo e unico battibecco nato probabilmente da intenzioni che si sono equivocate.
> 
> ...


se possibile 
passerei sopra a *tutti* i vari frantendimenti e andrei oltre .
per quanto mi riguarda ricomincio da qui


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche perché la mancanza di contradditorio alla fine non favorisce nemmeno la fantasia bensì favorisce l'appiattimento intellettuale.


 Assolutamente si! E da lì alla noia il passo è brevissimo...


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Torno dopo tanto tempo, e vedo con piacere che non avete bisogno di me ;o).
> Buon tutto a tutti!


 Ciao alcetto


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Minerva, te lo scrivo da qui, perchè è da questo balcone pubblico che probabilmente è nato  il fraintendimento...
> 
> Mi spiace per cio' che è successo tra me e te, primo e unico battibecco nato probabilmente da intenzioni che si sono equivocate.
> 
> ...


scusa, su questo è giusto ti risponda.
se posso evito di entrare in questioni di questo tipo perché personalmente non gradirei lo facessero gli altri  e in questo modo mi pare sempre di violare  un'intimità.
per questo il confessionale non è ambiente in cui mi muovo a mio agio.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (28 Settembre 2009)

Voglio solo dire che sono felice di rileggere Minerva.


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2009)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente si! E da lì alla noia il passo è brevissimo...


Ottimo e stringato esempio di esposizione di parere, scevro da polemiche o pretestuosità. 
Non é il contraddittorio in discussione, ma la sua qualità che é tanto più apprezzabile quando più costruttiva 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2009)

DOVE STA IL POST CHE HO SCRITTO?


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2009)

*Bruja, continiuamo a riflettere*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ottimo e stringato esempio di esposizione di parere, scevro da polemiche o pretestuosità.
> Non é il contraddittorio in discussione, ma la sua qualità che é tanto più apprezzabile quando più costruttiva
> 
> 
> ...


Bruja, in nome di questa _qualità,_ vogliamo parlare delle illazioni che il sig fedifrago ha rivolto alla mia persona?

Ovviamente non l'ho segnalato, cosa avrei dovuto fare..segnalare a lui  l'offesa che lui stesso mi ha rivolto?

e per cosa poi...per dargli 2 punti, 7 punti come all'asilo?

è un adulto, come lo sono io. e qui si prende le sue responsabilità come me le prendo io.

lui ne ha il doppio pero', perchè ha un ruolo in piu'...e di non secondaria importanza.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2009)

...non avrei voluto metterti in imbarazzo, e so anche la tua abilità sottile e intelligente sapra sicuramente  uscirne da questo scivolone imbarazzante del tuo collega.

 di prendermele e tacere , a questo giro,  in nome della finalità ultima del forum ..nel tread di riflessione che tu stessa hai pubblicato in nome delle recenti, passate e future scelte ...e comportamenti di noi TUTTI...beh..tacere cosi tanto non sono riuscita.

c'è chi prima di me lo ha capito e se ne è andato. e non parlo di situazioni recenti, ma di quelle remote...che tu stessa ieri hai citato.non puo' replicare chi nominerei e quindi taccio.

e se anni fa presi quella svista nei confronti di quel nik, che tu ben conosci, credendo che fosse l'acredine, il rancore, fatti personali....del sig fedigrago, questa è la riprova che non mi sbagliavo poi cosi tanto ad aver creduto che per motivi squisitamente personali, il sig feddi, avrebbe dovuto occupare ruoli diversi da quelli che lo hanno visto giudicare me e tutti coloro che con me sono stati qui.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2009)

consultatevi quanto vi pare e piace. non ho intenzione di menarla piu di tanto. Il web è grande, tu stessa  lo hai ricordato piu' volte. mi rammarico di non poter condividere come un tempo* tanto*...e in qualità come in serenità...ma cosi è .


----------



## Amoremio (28 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Bruja, in nome di questa _qualità,_ vogliamo parlare delle illazioni che il sig fedifrago ha rivolto alla mia persona?
> 
> Ovviamente non l'ho segnalato, cosa avrei dovuto fare..segnalare a lui  l'offesa che lui stesso mi ha rivolto?
> 
> ...


sinceramente, io non c'ero quando sono state postate le illazioni

ma ho trovato abbastanza disdicevole il quadro complessivo che se ne desume

se ti può essere di conforto non credo che fedi volesse davvero parlare di una tua doppiezza nella vita reale

deve aver equivocato sul senso delle parole che stava scrivendo in un momento di furia


----------



## Amoremio (28 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> consultatevi quanto vi pare e piace. non ho intenzione di menarla piu di tanto. Il web è grande, tu stessa  lo hai ricordato piu' volte. mi rammarico di non poter condividere come un tempo* tanto*...e in qualità come in serenità...ma cosi è .


cioè?
hai deciso di andartene?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2009)

Sono profondamente delusa da come si è arrivati a interpretare la gestione del forum.
Abbiamo letto, anche ultimamente, numerosi utenti troll e/o fake che hanno davvero disturbato, occupando con post ripetitivi e ossessivi tutti gli spazi del forum.
A questi è arrivata una ridicola sanzione dopo settimane di questo comportamento e ora si dice che il problema era ed è il cazzeggio limitato agli spazi a questo dedicato.

Certo non si può fare una classifica di gradimento tra gli utenti, nè riservare il forum ai più graditi agli storici, ma non credo che neppure si debba agire in modo tale da allontanare chi questo forum ha contribuito a farlo crescere e a sostenerlo con provvedimenti che non è chiaro a cosa mirino.

Ognuno ha la propria opinione e ogni opinione è opinabile, anche quella dei membri dello staff. Se un gran numero di utenti, maggioranza o minoranza che sia, esprime un'opinione che non coincide con quella dei membri dello staff sarebbe cosa doverosa e salutare considerarla davvero e non solo formalmente.
Recenti interventi da parte di componenti dello staff si sono configurati come attacchi personali rivolti ad utenti che avevano semplicemente espresso un loro parere.
Rispondere "leinonsachisonoio" con aria padronale o fare gravi insinuazione sulle persone non è certamente il modo migliore per riportare un clima sereno nel forum.

Ribadisco è mia opinione che le risse e il clima di rissa a cui si è fatto riferimento non vi sono mai stati, nonostante la presenza di troll e fake, che lo volevano creare.
Se poi viene considerato scontro o rissa il normale dialogo e il confronto ...allora significa che non si vuole che si esprimano opinioni diverse o che l'ironia e il sarcasmo sono apprezzati solo quando sono simili ai propri.

Se non risultasse chiaro a qualcuno a cosa mi riferisco, posso tranquillamente fare nick e citare discussioni e post.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ................
> Abbiamo letto, anche ultimamente, numerosi utenti troll e/o fake che hanno davvero disturbato, occupando con post ripetitivi e ossessivi tutti gli spazi del forum.
> A questi è arrivata una ridicola sanzione dopo settimane di questo comportamento e ora si dice che il problema era ed è il cazzeggio limitato agli spazi a questo dedicato.
> 
> ...


quoto ampiamente e con convinzione


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2009)

*....*

Mi duole che si mischi il ruolo dello Staff da quello personale, tuttavia capisco che si possa chiedere conto ai singoli componenti dell'operato di chi ne fa parte, ma sarebbe scorretto da parte degli stessi rispondere o interpretare le intenzioni altrui.  

Tuttavia vorrei pare solo una piccola precisazione. Forse quello di cui non si tiene conto é che quando si deve stare ore, e ripeto ore, a valutare, soppesare, controllare quello che viene scritto in infiniti post, specie se non lo si fa come attività primaria, se ne ha un peso ed una responsabilità notevoli. 
Spesso non sitrova il piacere di partecipare perché si deve controllare che non ci siano eccessi, cosa che accade di frequente in questo ultimo periodo.  
Poi come dico sempre, siamo umani, e non sempre si riesce ad applicare la tolleranza stardard, specie quando c'é della reiterazione.

In questo frangente ho chiesto che si facesse un reset, che si tralasciasse la dietrologia, che si mettessero da parte disagi, rancori, diatribe, proprio per seppellire sia quelli vecchi che quelli nuovi.

Non sono mai stata aggressiva per carattere, quindi mi é stato facile contenermi, ma comprendo che chi non sia dotato di una pazienza illimitata, possa non riuscire a tenere facilmente  l'atteggiamento di un segretario di stato del Vaticano. E mi pare che in tutto il forum di questi esempi se ne sprechino.
Resta che considero, e parlo per me, qualunque malinteso o "scivolone", incidente possibile per qualunque persona, specie se ci si trova in una fase di stress o di tensione. 

Questo per la parte generale, per il particolare posso dire a Miciolidia che per natura non fisso nella memoria un archivio circostanziato, per me fa fede la persona in sé e non gli episodi che spesso sono congiunturali al tempo, allo stato ed alla situazione; quasi sempre quella persona é superiore e migliore degli atteggiamenti che ha assunto, e lo dico perché per prima so di esserne stata attrice. e non importa se volontariamente o meno.   
La mia richiesta non pretendeva si tacesse, e d'altronde non mi pare abbia taciuto nessuno... ho chiesto di usare le qualità che ognuno ha in sé, se ne ravvedeva l'opportunità, per essere parte attiva e fattiva della comunità, e l'ho chiesto perché ho la convinzione che la capacità individuale di vedere il miglior interesse singolo e comune in questo forum, questa utenza l'abbia sempre avuta.
Bruja


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi duole che si mischi il ruolo dello Staff da quello personale, tuttavia capisco che si possa chiedere conto ai singoli componenti dell'operato di chi ne fa parte, ma sarebbe scorretto da parte degli stessi rispondere o interpretare le intenzioni altrui.
> 
> Tuttavia vorrei pare solo una piccola precisazione. Forse quello di cui non si tiene conto é che quando si deve stare ore, e ripeto ore, a valutare, soppesare, controllare quello che viene scritto in infiniti post, specie se non lo si fa come attività primaria, se ne ha un peso ed una responsabilità notevoli.
> Spesso non sitrova il piacere di partecipare perché si deve controllare che non ci siano eccessi, cosa che accade di frequente in questo ultimo periodo.
> ...


*se posso dire la mia*...in effetti mischiare quello che fedifrago ha scritto con la sua figura di "amminstratore" forse non è "corretto" ma nell sostanza credo non sia da sottovalutare quello che è stato scritto..a differenza di quello che mi è stato scritto non intendo sguazzare e non voglio nè sapere a cosa si riferisse, nè la circostanza nè altro (e non mi interessa nemmeno nello specifico) ma certo che delle scuse ci stanno tutte nei confronti di miciolidia...non ne convieni? *e, se sempre posso dire la mia*, credo che debbano essere commisurate all'episodio e, nel caso, non fare come i giornalisti che titolano al mostro a 4 colonne in prima pagina e poi, una volta colto l'errore, pubblicano (se le pubblicano) le scuse in un trafiletto sbrigativo nella pagina dei cuori solitari


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2009)

*Persa*

.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono profondamente delusa da come si è arrivati a interpretare la gestione del forum.
> Abbiamo letto, anche ultimamente, numerosi utenti troll e/o fake che hanno davvero disturbato, occupando con post ripetitivi e ossessivi tutti gli spazi del forum.
> A questi è arrivata una ridicola sanzione dopo settimane di questo comportamento e ora si dice che il problema era ed è il cazzeggio limitato agli spazi a questo dedicato.
> Non intervengo nella valutazione personale, ma ci sono stati utenti che non hanno più partecipato per la forma aggressiva di risposte più sanzionatrici che valutative.
> ...


Possiamo citare tutto, ma credo che l'utenza abbia occhi per leggere e intelligenza per capire, e si può allineare come crede giusto; tuttavia non sarebbe meglio smorzare questo clima, che continuamente si sostiene non sia aggressivo, ma che sparge adrenalina a piene mani?

Non pretendo di avere ragione, tanto meno che si condivida la mia visione dei fatti, ma in solido, una volta aperto un dialogo vero fondato sulla buona volontà e sulla chiarezza priva di acredine, cosa non é davvero recuperabile? Perchè si crede che se si fanno domande o si esprimono concetti anche divergenti non si possa corrispondere tranquillamente?
Se ti chiedo "spiegami perché hai fatto questa scelta" o se ti dico "come hai osato farmi questo, etc etc..." cambia non credi?
E comunque, lo ribadisco non si é cercato di perseguire o vessare nessuno, ma naturalmente in ogni cosa quel che fa testo é la visuale soggettiva, e probabilmente la mia sarà sbagliata, seppure non in malafede.
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Settembre 2009)

Certo non si può fare una classifica di gradimento tra gli utenti, nè riservare il forum ai più graditi agli storici, ma non credo che neppure si debba agire in modo tale da allontanare chi questo forum ha contribuito a farlo crescere e a sostenerlo con provvedimenti che non è chiaro a cosa mirino. Stessa cosa ci si chiede altrove, l'autosospensione a cosa mira? Non si é invece creato un effetto valanga che ha solo inasprito gli animi?

Bruja questa tua affermazione, perdonami, ma contrasta  completamente e, ancora una volta  coi tuoi proclamati tentativi  di sereno e civile  confronto e da' l'imbarazzante senzazione che tu e fedifrago non solo non leggiate gli interventi di chi si è autosospeso e altri utenti ma facciate addirittura  finta che non siano proprio stati scritti.
Ti ho fatto gentilmente notare che ,anche in questo tred ,dalle VOSTRE parole risulta che gli autosospesi siano stati ESCLUSIVAMENTE utenti dediti alla boutade, allo scherzo e al cazzeggio.
E questo se permetti lo contesto fortemente e mi c'incazzo pure.
Ti ho gentilmente fatto notare che io personalmente mi sono autosospesa perchè consideravo assolutamente fuori luogo la sanzione di angelodelmale (mia grande amica e ,checchè se ne dica ,anche virtualmente per me l'amicizia ha un'enorme importanza, cosa che mi pare di avere ampiamente dimostrato anche a  fedifrago ai tempi delle critiche continue che gli venivano mosse come moderatore) e che provavo ad escludermi dal forum per verificare se effettivamente i miei interventi fossero esclusivamente nocivi e negativi. Zero risposta e zero riscontro ,convinti cocciutamente che battessi i piedini per dimostrare chissà che..non vi è neanche passato per la mente che il mio silenzio fosse veramente PER IL BENE DEL FORUM.
Ti ho chiaramente e sinceramente esposto il mio affetto e il mio attaccamento al forum e il mio avvilito stupore per la sgradevole sensazione di essere poco gradita qui dentro per il turpiloquio,  l'aggressività e la mancata capacità di non cadere in reiterate provocazioni.
Il risultato qual è stato?
Una serie di critiche e ,permettimi, una valanga di davvero poco credibili accuse di quasi totale responsabilità sul degrado, e la  deriva di questo forum!!
Non fosse sufficiente, la maggior parte degli utenti che si sono permessi di intervenire con simpatia ed affetto dimostrandoci solidarietà ed empatia e muovendo legittime critiche come utenti facenti parte della comunità forumistica ,sono stati maltrattati e accusati di affossare il forum o invitati neanche tanto gentilmente a cercare lidi virtuali a loro più confacenti da utenti che stavano affermando di lavorare per la serenità dello stesso forum.
Ora la domanda che mi sorge spontanea è solo una: mi stai prendendo per i fondelli  o cosa? 
Non ascolti le mie opinioni, affermi che qui "tutti utili nessuno indispensabili" (assolutamente indiscutibile) e continui implacabile a dire che mi sono autosospesa per ricattare e minacciare chissà chi e cosa , che il mio unico interesse è  far valere la liceità dei miei  scritti e non quella degli altri e ora che l'ho fatto per "inasprire gli animi"..vedi un po' tu.
Se questo ti pare un civile contradditorio mi sa che abbiamo un'idea diametralmente opposta del termine.
E spero sia evidente a tutti  che questo mio intervento è un'ennesima dimostrazione del mio volere appianare e risolvere una situazione che ,ripeto, mi ha francamente un po' stressata.
Il clima che impedisce ad alcuni di tornare a scrivere serenamente non credo in tutta onestà che sia dipeso o dipenda da chi si è autosospeso (cosa che per altro in atre occasioni hanno fatto altri utenti davanti a sanzioni o ban considerati ingiusti senza che ci fosse  tutto sto casino).
Buona serata


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2009)

*asudem*

questo forum ha solo un problema e cioè come gestire i due forum che coabitano nello stesso spazio. uno è il confessionale e l'altro è tutto quello che non è confessionale.
ora, tu vedi la questione con l'ottica di chi usa questo forum come un qualunche altro forum, cioè dicendo la tua su quel che ti ispira una risposta, idem per me e, vedo, per altri, ma -e l'ho scritto credo sabato, questo forum va come una scheggia di SUO: è l'argomento che tira bene, come una blue chip nei tempi d'oro.
ma non vedi che mentre qui si discute di censura, autosospensioni ecc ecc, su nel confessionale continuano a scrivere come sempre, neanche fossero su vega e noi nel resto dell'universo?
tocca prendere atto di questo.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo forum ha solo un problema e cioè come gestire i due forum che coabitano nello stesso spazio. uno è il confessionale e l'altro è tutto quello che non è confessionale.
> ora, tu vedi la questione con l'ottica di chi usa questo forum come un qualunche altro forum, cioè dicendo la tua su quel che ti ispira una risposta, idem per me e, vedo, per altri, ma -e l'ho scritto credo sabato, questo forum va come una scheggia di SUO: è l'argomento che tira bene, come una blue chip nei tempi d'oro.
> *ma non vedi che mentre qui si discute di censura, autosospensioni ecc ecc, su nel confessionale continuano a scrivere come sempre, neanche fossero su vega e noi nel resto dell'universo?
> tocca prendere atto di questo*.


a me pare la forza  di questo forum.
non dimenticare  che la gente che si confida in confessionale passa dopo al resto del forum-
Mi pare sia evidente .
Come un percorso sano e sereno.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me pare la forza di questo forum.
> non dimenticare che la gente che si confida in confessionale passa dopo al resto del forum-
> Mi pare sia evidente .
> Come un percorso sano e sereno.


non darlo per scontato.. tanti sono passati dal confessionale al privè e lì stazionano.
la maggioranza segue quella rotta, asu... i casinari come noi no


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non darlo per scontato.. tanti sono passati dal confessionale al privè e lì stazionano.
> la maggioranza segue quella rotta, asu... i casinari come noi no


anna, a me pare che tanti che sono entrati con la  cacca fino ai capelli, con problemi di corna e casini abbiano ampiamente ringraziato chi li ha fatti ridere e dimenticare per un attimo i loro casini anche al di fuori del confessionale.
Non capisco perchè le cose non possano convivere...
ma cacchio! le amicizie e gli affetti che sono nati non ne sono la prova??
entro con un problema ,lo discuto e poi conosco persone che mi aiutano a risollevarmi non solo parlando del mio problema, magari facendomelo dimenticare per un'ora.
E' così sbagliato??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo forum ha solo un problema e cioè come gestire i due forum che coabitano nello stesso spazio. uno è il confessionale e l'altro è tutto quello che non è confessionale.
> ora, tu vedi la questione con l'ottica di chi usa questo forum come un qualunche altro forum, cioè dicendo la tua su quel che ti ispira una risposta, idem per me e, vedo, per altri, ma -e l'ho scritto credo sabato, questo forum va come una scheggia di SUO: è l'argomento che tira bene, come una blue chip nei tempi d'oro.
> ma non vedi che mentre qui si discute di censura, autosospensioni ecc ecc, su nel confessionale continuano a scrivere come sempre, neanche fossero su vega e noi nel resto dell'universo?
> tocca prendere atto di questo.


 Chi scrive in confessionale si attende risposte. 
Le risposte non vengono da una squadra di psicologi e consulenti retribuiti, ma da utenti che, entrati in gran parte per le ragioni del titolo, hanno poi trovato un ambiente accogliente anche per scherzare e dalla serenità ritrovata di chi "entra piangendo ed esce ridendo" (come ha detto amoremio e come tante e tante volte ho detto io e tanti altri) che ha loro consentito di poter rispondere a chi entra disperato o confuso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anna, a me pare che tanti che sono entrati con la cacca fino ai capelli, con problemi di corna e casini abbiano ampiamente ringraziato chi li ha fatti ridere e dimenticare per un attimo i loro casini anche al di fuori del confessionale.
> Non capisco perchè le cose non possano convivere...
> ma cacchio! le amicizie e gli affetti che sono nati non ne sono la prova??
> entro con un problema ,lo discuto e poi conosco persone che mi aiutano a risollevarmi non solo parlando del mio problema, magari facendomelo dimenticare per un'ora.
> E' così sbagliato??


 Cavolo ...abbiamo scritto la stessa cosa...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anna, a me pare che tanti che sono entrati con la cacca fino ai capelli, con problemi di corna e casini abbiano ampiamente ringraziato chi li ha fatti ridere e dimenticare per un attimo i loro casini anche al di fuori del confessionale.
> Non capisco perchè le cose non possano convivere...
> ma cacchio! le amicizie e gli affetti che sono nati non ne sono la prova??
> entro con un problema ,lo discuto e poi conosco persone che mi aiutano a risollevarmi non solo parlando del mio problema, magari facendomelo dimenticare per un'ora.
> *E' così sbagliato?*?


non è affatto sbagliato, tutt'altro..
ma tu la vedi con l'occhio onesto di chi ama condividere scazzi e baci, mentre lo staff valuta la gestione del forum con una visuale -credo di poterlo dire- ben diversa, soprattutto in ragione della TENUTA del tema del forum e a quello badano, probabilmente (questo mi viene spontaneo pensarlo..) in vista di qualche cambiamento importante, tipo la vendita del forum o altro che non so.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è affatto sbagliato, tutt'altro..
> ma tu la vedi con l'occhio onesto di chi ama condividere scazzi e baci, mentre lo staff valuta la gestione del forum con una visuale -credo di poterlo dire- ben diversa, soprattutto in ragione della TENUTA del tema del forum e a quello badano, probabilmente (questo mi viene spontaneo pensarlo..) in vista di qualche cambiamento importante, tipo la vendita del forum o altro che non so.


e invece di fare tutta  sta caciara non sarebbe più onesto e corretto dirlo??
oh! stai parlando con utenti che qui ci han messo tempo e dedizione, risate e lacrime, litigi e riappacificazioni.
Non con clienti o fornitori!!


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi scrive in confessionale si attende risposte.
> Le risposte non vengono da una squadra di psicologi e consulenti retribuiti, ma da utenti che, entrati in gran parte per le ragioni del titolo, hanno poi trovato un ambiente accogliente anche per scherzare e dalla serenità ritrovata di chi "entra piangendo ed esce ridendo" (come ha detto amoremio e come tante e tante volte ho detto io e tanti altri) che ha loro consentito di poter rispondere a chi entra disperato o confuso.


ma questo lo sa anche lo staff.. 
il problema al momento è un problema di immagine; ma non sapendo io quelle che sono le intenzioni reali dello staff circa il futuro del forum, non posso che pensare che sia in atto una messa in vendita, proprio come si fa con una casa.. ovviamente più si presenta bene e più è facile venderla.
questo è quello che io ho dedotto.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Settembre 2009)

ma com'è che ci sono 12 utenti su questo tred e nessuno parla??


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e invece di fare tutta sta caciara non sarebbe più onesto e corretto dirlo??
> *oh! stai parlando con utenti che qui ci han messo tempo e dedizione, risate e lacrime, litigi e riappacificazioni.*
> Non con clienti o fornitori!!









ma io mica faccio parte dello staff...

probabilmente qualcosa ci diranno quando sarà il momento. per ora tengono buoni gli inquilini


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma com'è che ci sono 12 utenti su questo tred e nessuno parla??


ma sai che mi ha sempre stupito l'incapacità di tanti di prendere una posizione, ma nemmeno posizione.. semplicemente dire apertamente come la vedono su una questione.
boh.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sai che mi ha sempre stupito l'incapacità di tanti di prendere una posizione, ma nemmeno posizione.. semplicemente dire apertamente come la vedono su una questione.
> boh.


si ma se scrivono in confessionale incuranti che il forum possa venire chiuso non è che ci facciano sto grande affarone...
e non parlo solo di nuovi ma di tutti quelli che dicono di tenerci al forum .
per esempio i visibili tra cui rita, astonished, perdutamente, lorelai ..non hanno nulla da dire??
il forum può chiudere e loro vanno avanti come panzer nei loro tred??
a me questo pare molto più criticabile di quel che si discute in questi giorni.
Questi sono utenti di tradimento, questi dovrebbero viverlo in tutto non solo in quello che gli fa comodo e serve


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma se scrivono in confessionale incuranti che il forum possa venire chiuso non è che ci facciano sto grande affarone...
> e non parlo solo di nuovi ma di tutti quelli che dicono di tenerci al forum .


guarda che quelli del confessionale sono il miglior biglietto da visita... sono fissi lì con le loro storie che restan fisse lì, anche se poi tanti se ne vanno.
lasciano proprio il forum, dopo aver confessato e arrivederci, ma lasciano lì le loro storie...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2009)

Originariamente inviato da *Persa/Ritrovata*  
_Sono profondamente delusa da come si è arrivati a interpretare la gestione del forum._
_Abbiamo letto, anche ultimamente, numerosi utenti troll e/o fake che hanno davvero disturbato, occupando con post ripetitivi e ossessivi tutti gli spazi del forum._
_A questi è arrivata una ridicola sanzione dopo settimane di questo comportamento e ora si dice che il problema era ed è il cazzeggio limitato agli spazi a questo dedicato._
_Non intervengo nella valutazione personale, ma ci sono stati utenti che non hanno più partecipato per la forma aggressiva di risposte più sanzionatrici che valutative. _
_*Ripeto domanda già fatta: chi? La pecora?*_

_Certo non si può fare una classifica di gradimento tra gli utenti, nè riservare il forum ai più graditi agli storici, ma non credo che neppure si debba agire in modo tale da allontanare chi questo forum ha contribuito a farlo crescere e a sostenerlo con provvedimenti che non è chiaro a cosa mirino. Stessa cosa ci si chiede altrove, l'autosospensione a cosa mira? Non si é invece creato un effetto valanga che ha solo inasprito gli animi? _
_*L'autosospensione aveva lo scopo che ha esplicitato asu in almeno tre o quattro post e così io l'avevo intesa.*_
_*Io non ho visto inasprimento da parte di nessuno.*_
_*Solo io ho risposto ad Air che sosteneva cose per me sbagliate.*_
_*Non ho visto nessun inasprimento se non da Feddy.*_

_Ognuno ha la propria opinione e ogni opinione è opinabile, anche quella dei membri dello staff. Se un gran numero di utenti, maggioranza o minoranza che sia, esprime un'opinione che non coincide con quella dei membri dello staff sarebbe cosa doverosa e salutare considerarla davvero e non solo formalmente. Credo che ne prenda doverosamente atto, ma esiste anche una maggioranza silenziosa che legge e, spesso, non entra perché il clima é troppo da arena._
_*Mi domando come si possa sapere il pensiero di chi è silenzioso.*_
_*Magari chi legge e poi non interviene è perché rimane deluso, perché è alla ricerca di racconti piccanti o pornografici o di suggerimenti per tradire meglio ...ma è silenziosa e non si sa cosa pensi.*_
_*Come si può attribuire più peso a chi non interviene di quello attribuito di chi interviene da anni dando il proprio contributo di tempo, idee e sentimenti?*_
_Recenti interventi da parte di componenti dello staff si sono configurati come attacchi personali rivolti ad utenti che avevano semplicemente espresso un loro parere._
_Rispondere "leinonsachisonoio" con aria padronale o fare gravi insinuazione sulle persone non è certamente il modo migliore per riportare un clima sereno nel forum. Questo é parte di chiarimento nel mio post precedente, e se non mi permetto di parlare per terzi, neppure posso dimenticare che ultimamente l'atteggiamento aggressivo fra l'utenza era esponenziale, tanto più perché provocato da una percentuale ridotta di utenti. _
_*Ripeto che non ho visto nessun inasprimento dell'aggressività dell'utenza.*_
_*Sappiamo bene quando c'è stato reale scontro qui dentro!*_
_*E' chiaro che ognuno è responsabile di sè stesso e neppure i genitori possono essere responsabili di figli adulti e i coniugi uno dell'altro.*_
_*Ma chi ha inasprito i toni è stato Feddy ( e sinceramente credo che non sia sereno e mi spiace) sia rispondendo a Bruco, sia soprattutto a Miciolidia con toni da Cat che mi hanno fatto rabbrividire.*_

_Ribadisco è mia opinione che le risse e il clima di rissa a cui si è fatto riferimento non vi sono mai stati, nonostante la presenza di troll e fake, che lo volevano creare._
_Se poi viene considerato scontro o rissa il normale dialogo e il confronto ...allora significa che non si vuole che si esprimano opinioni diverse o che l'ironia e il sarcasmo sono apprezzati solo quando sono simili ai propri. Persa non é a te che devo ricordare che l'ironia é una cosa, il sarcasmo altro, il dialogo non é lo scontro, la ricerca di puntualizzazioni continue e reiterate, quando qualcuno ha una sua connotazione chiara, sono inutili una volta che si é compreso che tanto quell'utente lascia il tempo che trova. *Non rammenti che in passato, anche recente, era diffuso il "lasciar perdere", forma afficace di ignorare? **O quello che si voleva era che ci fossero eliminazioni o sospensione ad personam dietro richiesta?* _
_*La valutazione dell'ironia e del sarcasmo è sempre opinabile. Molti trovano l'ironia espressa qui divertente e piacevole.*_
_*Allora a questo punto devo fare nick.*_
_*In passato lontano (quando il forum aveva pochissimi utenti) si tendeva a ignorare e così si è fatto per storie (che credo tu ricordi benissimo)decisamente pornografiche come quella del sarto, mentre altre volte si è risposto per le rime, come per la cognatina o per steel e suoi epigoni o cloni (chiedo scusa a chi frequenta da meno tempo il forum per aver citato post e nick certamente non conosciuti, ma vi garantisco che non avete perso nulla).*_
_*Quando, in tempi meno recenti, imperversava chen tanti (proprio tanti, anche tu e feddy) gli hanno dato corda fin quando non c'è stata la percezione diffusa che avrebbe portato al collasso il forum.*_
_*E pure a cat e ai suoi numerosi cloni, anche in tempi recenti si è lasciato modo di esprimersi, quando ben si sapeva come poi si sarebbe comportata.*_
_*Sono seguiti nel tempo new entry con thred e storie poco credibili e provocatori. Sono questi che si sono lamentati?*_
_*Ma si deve (discorso già fatto per i silenziosi) dar più credito a utenti sconosciuti, probabilmente troll, che a utenti storici sempre disponibili nei confronti di nuovi utenti davvero bisognosi d'aiuto (o che così comunque si presentano)?*_
_*Per fare un altro esempio: recentemente Lord si è comportato da troll/fake e io ho segnalato subito i post davvero offensivi e provocatori.*_
_*Non mi aspettavo certo di vedere condiviso il mio punto di vista subito e di vedere bannare quel nick (neppure mi son sognata di chiederlo), ma che venisse considerata la possibilità che fosse un troll/fake sì me lo aspettavo.*_
_*Ma le mie segnalazioni non sono state considerate e si è invece data risposta, argomentando, a sue affermazioni che non so capire come si potesse pensare che avrebbero arricchito il forum. *_
_*Ovviamente ha imperversato finché gli è arrivata una breve sospensione. Riprenderà a imperversare?*_
_*Viene considerato fattivo il contributo di utenti del genere?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*_

_Se non risultasse chiaro a qualcuno a cosa mi riferisco, posso tranquillamente fare nick e citare discussioni e post._



Bruja ha detto:


> .
> 
> Possiamo citare tutto, ma credo che l'utenza abbia occhi per leggere e intelligenza per capire, e si può allineare come crede giusto; tuttavia non sarebbe meglio smorzare questo clima, che continuamente si sostiene non sia aggressivo, ma che sparge adrenalina a piene mani?
> 
> ...


*Non so se si può chiedere di azzerare a chi si è sentito ripetere che era qui solo per cazzeggiare e sbeffeggiare.*


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma se scrivono in confessionale incuranti che il forum possa venire chiuso non è che ci facciano sto grande affarone...
> e non parlo solo di nuovi ma di tutti quelli che dicono di tenerci al forum .
> per esempio i visibili tra cui rita, astonished, perdutamente ..non hanno nulla da dire??
> il forum può chiudere e loro vanno avanti come panzer nei loro tred??
> a me questo pare molto più criticabile di quel che si discute in questi giorni


asu.. tu sei viva dentro e piena di curiosità per tutto quello che incontri.. e non ti accorgi che così dovrebbero essere tutti e non vivere concentrati solo intorno ai loro problemi..


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> asu.. tu sei viva dentro e piena di curiosità per tutto quello che incontri.. e non ti accorgi che così dovrebbero essere tutti e non vivere concentrati solo intorno ai loro problemi..


e stasera che ci stiamo serenamente confrontando dove sono gli altri??12 utenti in libero e chi sta scrivendo? io, te e persa.
il paradossale, la cosa più assurda è che quelli che sono considerati cazzeggiatori, svaccatori e ot del forum stanno lottando perchè non chiuda .
mentre gli altri non si espongono e si palesano manco a mitragliate.
sa il Dio come gira sta cosa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma se scrivono in confessionale incuranti che il forum possa venire chiuso non è che ci facciano sto grande affarone...
> e non parlo solo di nuovi ma di tutti quelli che dicono di tenerci al forum .
> per esempio i visibili tra cui rita, astonished, perdutamente, lorelai ..non hanno nulla da dire??
> il forum può chiudere e loro vanno avanti come panzer nei loro tred??
> ...


 Io so che in passato ci sono stati utenti che non si sono accorti di quel che accadeva con chen e che pensavano bastasse ignoralo.
Non voglio riaprire una polemica, né una discussione, come quella con Air, ma non era elemento da ignorare perché ha ribaltato tutti gli equilibri del forum.
Eppure c'era chi non se ne era accorto che ci fosse!!


----------



## Bruja (29 Settembre 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> e stasera che ci stiamo serenamente confrontando dove sono gli altri??12 utenti in libero e chi sta scrivendo? io, te e persa.
> il paradossale, la cosa più assurda è che quelli che sono considerati cazzeggiatori, svaccatori e ot del forum stanno lottando perchè non chiuda .
> mentre gli altri non si espongono e si palesano manco a mitragliate.
> sa il Dio come gira sta cosa...


Forse adesso capirete cosa intendo per utenza silenziosa... non é quella "fantasma" ma tutta quella che se non prende posizione, e non é mai la stessa, a seconda della circostanza; tuttavia é comunque legittimata a non intervenire o forse non ha un'opinione o non ha interessa a darla.
Fra intese e malintesi noi ci prendiamo la briga di parlare, chiarire, magari  contrastarci... ma come diceva qualcuno: "Siamo sempre in tre..."
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse adesso capirete cosa intendo per utenza silenziosa... non é quella "fantasma" ma tutta quella che se non prende posizione, e non é mai la stessa, a seconda della circostanza; tuttavia é comunque legittimata a non intervenire o forse non ha un'opinione o non ha interessa a darla.
> Fra intese e malintesi noi ci prendiamo la briga di parlare, chiarire, magari  contrastarci... ma come diceva qualcuno: "Siamo sempre in tre..."
> Bruja


ed è positivo??
capirei se l'utenza silenziosa fosse impegnata in confessionale (anzi non lo capirei ma fa niente) ma legge qui e non commenta??
stai a vedere che a 43 suonati non ho davvero capito niente.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ed è positivo??
> capirei se l'utenza silenziosa fosse impegnata in confessionale (anzi non lo capirei ma fa niente) ma legge qui e non commenta??
> stai a vedere che a 43 suonati non ho davvero capito niente.....



amore io sono uno degli utenti silenziosi. sono curiosa di leggere ma non mi va di sprecare parole. l'usura della mia tastiera ha un costo, del resto.


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Settembre 2009)

io avrei pure da dire...ma credo che la mia opinione non sia nemmeno presa in considerazione...senza contare che casco dal sonno ma sa iddio se mi addormento...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma com'è che ci sono 12 utenti su questo tred e nessuno parla??


Io stavo facendo gli scatoloni. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Faccio parte della categoria che ha iniziato dal confessionale (anzi: a dire il vero da _separazione e divorzio_ visto che stavo già in quella fase...) e poi si è trasferita nelle altre sezioni.
Anch'io ho dedicato del tempo a rispondere a casi simili (e non) al mio per dare un contributo, portare un'esperienza ed imparare qualcosa dalle altre storie.
Nonostante sia qui da poco ho postato più di 2000 messaggi...e di questi il 10% saranno stati scherzi e battutine, il 90% è stato dedicato al tema principale del forum.
Comunque non è certo il "clima da arena" che allontana gli utenti perchè, come già ribadito, io non l'ho affatto trovato. Nei forum politici succede di tutto, ci sono continue segnalazioni alla polizia postale per minacce (ebbene sì: Non guardo solo reality show! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




).
Ciò che allontana gli utenti è questa sorta di caccia alle streghe, la sensazione di non saper più cosa può essere scritto e cosa no, quando c'è la sospensione e quando no, perchè si può dire "_stronza_" ad un'altra utente ma non "_chi se ne fotte di te_"...
E, chi non ne viene allontanato, di sicuro smetterà di raccontare fatti personali e parteciperà in maniera più distaccata.
Ma, mi sembra di capire, voi preferite così.
Buonanotte.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anna, a me pare che tanti che sono entrati con la cacca fino ai capelli, con problemi di corna e casini abbiano ampiamente ringraziato chi li ha fatti *ridere e dimenticare per un attimo i loro casini *anche al di fuori del confessionale.
> Non capisco perchè le cose non possano convivere...
> ma cacchio! le amicizie e gli affetti che sono nati non ne sono la prova??
> entro con un problema ,lo discuto e poi conosco persone che *mi aiutano a risollevarmi* non solo *parlando del mio problema, magari facendomelo dimenticare per un'ora.*
> E' così sbagliato??


 






parli di me?










perdindirindina e poffarbacco


senz'altro sì 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e vorrei sottilineare, ove non l'avessi già fatto,
che
- a meno che la mission del forum sia meramente di raccogliere storie,
e chissenefrega delle persone 
(un forum statistico? una raccolta di racconti di tradimento da pubblicare?) -

QUESTO è un aspetto I M P O R T A N T E


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2009)

mi sbaglierò ma ci sta anche che la maggor parte commenti una o due volte ritenendo con questo di aver dato la sua opinione e che ripeterla  all'infinito non sia produttivo.
ho apprezzato ,ad esempio, cornofrancese .
fedifrago ha avuto una bruttissima scivolata della quale penso anch'io dovrebbe scusarsi ,ma se la polemica si protrarrà continueranno ad uscire offese e rancori senza arrivare a nulla. 
a fianco abbiamo un thread dove una persona ha rischiato la vita ..rispetto a questo mi pare che fare un bel passo indietro non sarebbe affatto insensato.
poi fate voi


----------



## brugola (29 Settembre 2009)

francamente non capisco tutte queste polemiche, che nonostante i dichiarati sforzi di calmare le acque riescono solo ad agitarle.
mi pare che il forum vada bene così come è sempre andato, coi momenti di scazzo, di noia e momenti più brillanti. Personalmente penso che se ci fosse solo il confessionale cambierebbe di molto l'ambiente.
Vero, gente che scrive per un problema di cuore, e trovando persone con lo stesso problema o con quello opposto riesce ad affrontarlo e se non a superarlo almeno a imparare a vederlo in un'altra ottica. Ma parecchie sono rimaste e sono sicura, che il contributo di moltissimi utenti abbia permesso loro di sorridere, e di imparare a sdrammatizzare la loro storia. Sono sorpresa che lo staff sia così tollerante con evidenti troll e disturbatori e intransigente  a livello scolastico con altri.
così come mi fanno sorridere le minaccie, e le lezioncine di vita, insomma, credo che qua il più giovane abbia 30 anni...gli altri sono anche più passatelli, abbiamo superato l'età della bacchettate sulle mani  

	
	
		
		
	


	




chi vuol restare resti, chi vuole andarsene vada, io direi di passare oltre e continuare a vivere ciascuno il forum come più gli aggrada


----------



## Old born_to_run (29 Settembre 2009)

*il titolo manca*



Brugola ha detto:


> francamente non capisco tutte queste polemiche, che nonostante i dichiarati sforzi di calmare le acque riescono solo ad agitarle.
> mi pare che il forum vada bene così come è sempre andato, coi momenti di scazzo, di noia e momenti più brillanti. Personalmente penso che se ci fosse solo il confessionale cambierebbe di molto l'ambiente.
> Vero, gente che scrive per un problema di cuore, e trovando persone con lo stesso problema o con quello opposto riesce ad affrontarlo e se non a superarlo almeno a imparare a vederlo in un'altra ottica. Ma parecchie sono rimaste e sono sicura, che il contributo di moltissimi utenti abbia permesso loro di sorridere, e di imparare a sdrammatizzare la loro storia. Sono sorpresa che lo staff sia così tollerante con evidenti troll e disturbatori e intransigente  a livello scolastico con altri.
> così come mi fanno sorridere le minaccie, e le lezioncine di vita, insomma, credo che qua il più giovane abbia 30 anni...gli altri sono anche più passatelli, abbiamo superato l'età della bacchettate sulle mani
> ...


per una volta t quoto in pieno cara comaneci


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> per una volta t quoto in pieno cara *comaneci*


ma quanto fuori sei?


----------



## Iago (29 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> chi vuol restare resti, chi vuole andarsene vada, io direi di passare oltre e continuare a vivere ciascuno il forum come più gli aggrada



Quoto !!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Settembre 2009)

ieri sera non c'ero  e quindi nn potevo rispondere; minerva ha capito il senso dei miei pochi interventi, non è menefreghismo o disinteresse per il forum (l'ho scritto anche in un altro thread, per me questo forum e il confronto, _anche_scazzone_, avuto con gli utenti che lo popolano è stato di fondamentale importanza per capirmi, per capire i miei sentimenti e i miei comportamenti), semplicemente credo che siamo arrivati ad un punto in cui nn se ne esca fuori, ognuno ha le sue ragioni, qualcuno ha francamente un po' esagerato ma in momenti di rabbia/esasperazione può succedere (epperò, nei momenti di calma, dovrebbe anche scusarsi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ), l'unico modo è chiuderla qui (no chiudere il forum), proviamo a ricominciare con un po' di umiltà in più... ultimamente (prima della mio allontanamento per motivi di lavoro  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )   mi ero accorto che mi ero dedicato troppo al cazzeggio o cmq all'off-topic e obiettivamente questo non è proprio lo scopo di questo forum... è anche vero che nn si può pretendere di ridurlo, come già detto, ad un domanda-e-rispondi con gli utenti nuovi; cmq il forum sta andando, e pure bene, di là nel confessionale c'è pieno di gente che ha problemi e continua a scrivere!


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Settembre 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ieri sera non c'ero  e quindi nn potevo rispondere; minerva ha capito il senso dei miei pochi interventi, non è menefreghismo o disinteresse per il forum (l'ho scritto anche in un altro thread, per me questo forum e il confronto, _anche_scazzone_, avuto con gli utenti che lo popolano è stato di fondamentale importanza per capirmi, per capire i miei sentimenti e i miei comportamenti), semplicemente credo che siamo arrivati ad un punto in cui nn se ne esca fuori, ognuno ha le sue ragioni, qualcuno ha francamente un po' esagerato ma in momenti di rabbia/esasperazione può succedere (epperò, nei momenti di calma, dovrebbe anche scusarsi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


suona un pò fetecchia sta cosa


----------



## Old born_to_run (29 Settembre 2009)

*shobogenzo*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma quanto fuori sei?


......abbastanza da non mettermi nei casini specie verso la fine


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2009)

Quoto Corno.
Chi non interviene magari non ha nulla da dire, ma questo non e' necessariamente disinteresse.
Il tema centrale e' il Tradimento, ma c'e' sempre stato posto per tutto, non credo che questo cambiera'.
Se  dovesse chiudere mi dispiacera'... se dovesse riaprire saro' felice di rientrare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ieri sera non c'ero  e quindi nn potevo rispondere; minerva ha capito il senso dei miei pochi interventi, non è menefreghismo o disinteresse per il forum (l'ho scritto anche in un altro thread, per me questo forum e il confronto, _anche_scazzone_, avuto con gli utenti che lo popolano è stato di fondamentale importanza per capirmi, per capire i miei sentimenti e i miei comportamenti), semplicemente credo che siamo arrivati ad un punto in cui nn se ne esca fuori, ognuno ha le sue ragioni, *qualcuno ha francamente un po' esagerato ma in momenti di rabbia/esasperazione può succedere (epperò, nei momenti di calma, dovrebbe anche scusarsi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Bisogna vedere chi ha esagerato e come e se è avvenuto in un momento di scontro/confronto con modalità poco controllate o se è avvenuto all'interno di un confronto senza scontro e con modalità consapevoli.*
*Son cose diverse.*
*Certo che è pieno di gente che scrive, c'è sempre stato pieno (anche di troll e fake), ma è da vedere anche come evolve il rapporto con il forum.*
*In ogni caso è da vedere se questo debba diventare un negozio dove si entra si compra o si consuma e si esce o un luogo virtuale di socialità.*


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Bisogna vedere chi ha esagerato e come e se è avvenuto in un momento di scontro/confronto con modalità poco controllate o se è avvenuto all'interno di un confronto senza scontro e con modalità consapevoli.*
> *Son cose diverse.*
> *Certo che è pieno di gente che scrive, c'è sempre stato pieno (anche di troll e fake), ma è da vedere anche come evolve il rapporto con il forum.*
> In ogni caso è da vedere se questo debba diventare un negozio dove si entra si compra o si consuma e si esce o un luogo virtuale di socialità*.*


 
bè, ma mica puoi mettere la permanenza a vita nel forum come clausola per iscriversi e scrivere..
oltretutto si chiama confessionale mica a caso.. voglio dire è implicito nel nome lo scopo per cui è nato questo forum.
il forum è il confessionale, anche se le altre sezioni sono importanti per chi le frequenta... 
provando a togliere il confessionale, per esempio.. in quale delle sezioni leggibili dagli ospiti pensi andrebbe a scrivere un neo arrivato?
io credo in nessuna...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, ma mica puoi mettere la permanenza a vita nel forum come clausola per iscriversi e scrivere..
> oltretutto si chiama confessionale mica a caso.. voglio dire è implicito nel nome lo scopo per cui è nato questo forum.
> il forum è il confessionale, anche se le altre sezioni sono importanti per chi le frequenta...
> provando a togliere il confessionale, per esempio.. in quale delle sezioni leggibili dagli ospiti pensi andrebbe a scrivere un neo arrivato?
> io credo in nessuna...


 Credo che tu mi abbia fraintesa.
Intendevo che è la ricchezza delle risposte che crea affezione al forum che lo rende ben altro da la miglior risposta di y a h o o


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2009)

ad ogni modo, gentilmente  quando si chiude che mi devo organizzare?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Settembre 2009)

Signora Minerva, se vuole posso prestarle un po' di scatoloni per imballare le sue cose...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2009)

Prenda le sue tele e vada via!


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Signora Minerva, se vuole posso prestarle un po' di scatoloni per imballare le sue cose...


 un po' ne portai via ..con tutto il can can sia mai che mi si perde qualcosa....ma aprendo il mio stipetto ho trovato una cazzuola 

	
	
		
		
	


	




maledetti!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> un po' ne portai via ..con tutto il can can sia mai che mi si perde qualcosa....ma aprendo il mio stipetto ho trovato una cazzuola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Potresti lasciarla qui.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potresti lasciarla qui.


c'è chi se l'è proprio meritata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> c'è chi se l'è proprio meritata


Vedi che ci capiamo?
Noi nella doccia?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Settembre 2009)

Oddio che avatar vi siete messe?


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2009)

neanche una minima liquidazione?


che modi


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2009)

minerva,
con l'occasione volevo dirti che non mi riferivo a te quando parlavo di poca empatia e molte sentenze

avendo ritrovato parole simili in un tuo post successivo, rimuginavo il dubbio che tu potessi averlo pensato

così ora te lo butto lì


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> minerva,
> con l'occasione volevo dirti che non mi riferivo a te quando parlavo di poca empatia e molte sentenze
> 
> avendo ritrovato parole simili in un tuo post successivo, rimuginavo il dubbio che tu potessi averlo pensato
> ...


 non so se l'ho pensato ma mi ci ritrovo benissimo.
mi offende quello che non sono


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedi che ci capiamo?
> Noi nella doccia?


tu doccia, o meglio doccione
io vasca, o meglio sarcofago


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu doccia, o meglio doccione
> io vasca, o meglio sarcofago


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se l'ho pensato ma mi ci ritrovo benissimo.
> mi offende quello che non sono


pensa,

io avevo percepito empatia in te, e ritrosia nelle manifestazioni esteriori

in altri non l'ho proprio percepita


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2009)

è proprio bella 'sta mummia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è proprio bella 'sta mummia


 E il mio gargoyle?


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E il mio gargoyle?


 è brutto.mollalo


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Settembre 2009)

se volevate una mummia vi mandavo la foto dell'amante di mio marito.
Bastava chiedere.


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se l'ho pensato ma mi ci ritrovo benissimo.
> mi offende quello che non sono


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2009)

E a me Tavernello... tze


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E a me Tavernello... tze


 Certa classe merita un barolo d'annata... ma a te col tavernello proprio non ti ci vedo


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2009)

a cosa si brinda?
ma moltimodi è già sfebbrato?


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a cosa si brinda?
> ma moltimodi è già sfebbrato?


 A certe tue risposte... si, è durata due giorni solamente....


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2009)

Io mi gusto un buon Calimocho


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2009)

detto da te 

un complimento


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2009)

ecco, vigliacca già me lo sento meno 

	
	
		
		
	


	





la contessa è perfetta


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Settembre 2009)

Fatti salvi gli _ad personam_?

Mica ho capito... perchè, questi cosa sono?


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Settembre 2009)

a proposito di livore e malafede.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




devi stare parecchio male per fare questo....mi spiace per te...
e sempre a proposito di doppiogiochismo, livore, malafede...visto che ciò che ha tirato fuori è una cosa vecchissima, il signore in questione E' in combutta con le persone più brutte di questo forum...e non dobbiamo fare nick, vero? e che non si tiri fuori il giochino che si è letto i thread vecchi...un avvocato non ha tempo per leggersi veramente migliaia di post per ricordarsi una frase ormai persa nel tempo....
a proposito...se fossi veramente brutto le persone (donne) che stimi non mi avrebbero apprezzato come uomo


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> a proposito...se fossi veramente brutto le persone (donne) che stimi non mi avrebbero apprezzato come uomo


1-0 per Branco.


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> 1-0 per Branco.


 bruco metti il lucchetto


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> 1-0 per Branco.


era come sparare sulla croce rossa...non si dovrebbe fare, è vero, ma non le tutte croce rosse sono uguali...questa è passata dal nero al rosso tinto....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2009)

Ho iniziato a leggere preoccupata di poter ricevere un'attestazione di stima ... 

Questi sono gli utenti che vengono favoriti.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> bruco metti il lucchetto


Uffa. Limitate sempre la mia libertà espressiva.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> 1-0 per Branco.


decisamente


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Settembre 2009)

PS: l'avatar del signore dice tutto...


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho iniziato a leggere preoccupata di poter ricevere un'attestazione di stima ...
> 
> Questi sono gli utenti che vengono favoriti.


 pensa tu che a me spiace per mk....


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Settembre 2009)

ma staff dov'è? sta scrivendo un'altro thread in libero....


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Settembre 2009)

se n'è andato....oppure s'è messo invisibile...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Settembre 2009)

Però... Che dire? Con tutti i casini che ho avuto io... mica sono diventata così incarognita col mondo. Riesco a parlare tranquillamente anche col mio ex, ultimamente.
Menomale che non sono così.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Però... Che dire? Con tutti i casini che ho avuto io... mica sono diventata così incarognita col mondo. Riesco a parlare tranquillamente anche col mio ex, ultimamente.
> Menomale che non sono così.


 Effettivamente ...tutti passano brutte cose nella vita ...ma solo alcuni poi si incattiviscono e insultano.


Io sono in attesa della risposta di Fedifrago, eh.


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Effettivamente ...tutti passano brutte cose nella vita ...ma solo alcuni poi si incattiviscono e insultano.
> 
> 
> Io sono in attesa della risposta di Fedifrago, eh.


 fedifrago o anche bruja hanno già risposto....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> fedifrago o anche bruja hanno già risposto....


A me!
Attendo la risposta di Fedifrago a me.
Non aspetto nulla in riferimento al sedicente rock...


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me!
> Attendo la risposta di Fedifrago a me.
> Non aspetto nulla in riferimento al sedicente rock...


 ah scusa....hai sbagliato e volevi scrivere "sedicenne"? correggi...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Settembre 2009)

Mi tocca staccare.
Se torna l'inacidito poi raccontatemelo, eh?


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2009)

quindi si chiude da dopodomani?


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quindi si chiude da dopodomani?


 ????????????
da cosa lo deduci?


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2009)

*brancole, brancoli o barcolli?*



brancoleone ha detto:


> ????????????
> da cosa lo deduci?


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


tu hai capito? io no


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> tu hai capito? io no


capito? no.
ho solo letto l'annuncio che appariva fino a poco fa sotto la toolbar del forum.
recitava più o meno così: come preannunciato il forum verra chiuso a tempo indeterminato a partire dal 1 ottobre. poi altro riguardo alla home page ma non ricordo bene.


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2009)

COME PREANNUNCIATO DAL 1° OTTOBRE IL FORUM CHIUDERA' A TEMPO INDETERMINATO.
AL MOMENTO RESTERA' ACCESSIBILE LA HOME PAGE DEL SITO DOVE SARANNO INSERITE EVENTUALI COMUNICAZIONI ED AGGIORNAMENTI.


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> capito? no.
> ho solo letto l'annuncio che appariva fino a poco fa sotto la toolbar del forum.
> recitava più o meno così: come preannunciato il forum verra chiuso a tempo indeterminato a partire dal 1 ottobre. poi altro riguardo alla home page ma non ricordo bene.


non l'avevo letto


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2009)

ot
poco serio
di cui mi scuso in anticipo

dopo la segnalazione del vecchio rock ammetto di essere andata a vedere il sito segnalato
come uona parte di voi, d'altronde
non trovandoci nulla

ci ho riprovato poco fa

e quasi mi strozzo

ve lo consiglio caramente


----------



## Amoremio (29 Settembre 2009)

scusate era un duplicato


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me pare la forza di questo forum.
> non dimenticare che la gente che si confida in confessionale passa dopo al resto del forum-
> Mi pare sia evidente .
> Come un percorso sano e sereno.


E' proprio così...io sono nuova...e come tale non mi sento di dare ma solo di prendere, che mettermi a consigliare sarebbe troppo ridicolo 8così io mi sentirei, ridicola, andando in giro scalza d'inverno e dicendo ad altri "mettiti la maglia di lana che prendi freddo"...ecco perchè intervengo solo nel mio 3d o in 3d di gente che sta ancora "aggravata" come me o in discussioni dove si fa la semplioce battuta....mi sento ancora inadeguata al resto...ma io ci sarei passata al resto...e avrei visto come una meta poter dire "anche io ai tempi..." o "riprenditi tes tessa..." o "priam di amare un altro ama te stessa che ti sei amata poco" come molte/i di voi han fatto con me...perchè qui mi sembra un dare e avere e ci son varie generazioni di dare e avere a seconda delle fasi che si son superate, del tempo intercorso, della capacità di dare....

Io non sono intervenuta quando tu - ad esempio - ti sei autosospesa ma perchè s eper qualcuna/o sei una sorellina virtuale, per altre/i una amica virtuale, per altre/i una da ammirare, per altre/i un sciroccata....per me sei solo una che devo stare a sentire perchè mi sta dando il suo vissuto e interviene nel mio e scambia opinioni e cerca di farmi parlare di cose che ho tenuto dentro pertalmente tanto tempo che non so neanche io se oltre ad avermele raccontate me le son riraccontate da sola!!!

Penso che l'atteggiamento di molte/iche non son intervenuti sia paragonabile al mio... ora che il forum chiuderà (ma spero riaprirà) volevo dirtelo, chè magari il tempo di poter essere anche io quelal che consiglia chi poi starà come me ora non arriverà mai se il forum rimarrà chiuso...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ot
> poco serio
> di cui mi scuso in anticipo
> 
> ...


 

Ah, ecco perchè è così frustrato...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2009)

va bè mica è un problema dire di frequentare un altro forum, eh..
rock è proprio sciroccato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sciroccato mi piace. grazie think


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ot
> poco serio
> di cui mi scuso in anticipo
> 
> ...


ci sono andata pure io....porella la compagna


----------



## Amoremio (30 Settembre 2009)

ma perchè?
ricordi il problema di quelle che ad un certo punto se la dovevano far srtingere?

lei 'sto problema non ce l'avrà mai 

	
	
		
		
	


	





certo,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




se lo tradisce,
lui se ne accorge subito


----------



## soleluna80 (30 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma perchè?
> ricordi il problema di quelle che ad un certo punto se la dovevano far srtingere?
> 
> lei 'sto problema non ce l'avrà mai
> ...




























































































son problemi


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Settembre 2009)

*O Peccatore,*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non son uso mettere in pubblico questioni personali...dimmi tu se lo devo fare...



O Fedifrago.

Affida la Tua soffernza nel prossimo tempo _ indeterminato_Al nostro  Padre Maronno.


E' Lui che  verrà a soccorrere la tua Anima come  ha soccorso la mia.

Affidati .


Affidati !!!

 Lui  assolverà il tuo comportamento.

Come quello di coloro che quassu',
 sono *accumunati *dal peccato!​


----------



## Old perdutamente (30 Settembre 2009)

Non so se qualcuno lo ha già proposto, ma visto che le difficoltà (sempre che non abbia capito male) sono legate ai sottoforum diciamo meno tematici. Non sarebbe possibile lasciare aperte le sezioni "tematiche" e decidere il da farsi per le parti "non tematiche"? Certo, meglio sarebbe se restasse tutto o che almeno venisse stabilita una eventuale data di apertura.


----------



## Old Irradiazione (30 Settembre 2009)

*L'esatta misura del personaggio*



brancoleone ha detto:


> a proposito di livore e malafede....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nemmeno il più squallido, insensibile e rozzo essere umano avrebbe riferito (presunte) chiacchiere e commenti di letto di una compagna.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (30 Settembre 2009)

Se trovate un paio di palle per terra, sappiate che sono le mie.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Settembre 2009)

Irradiazione ha detto:


> Nemmeno il più squallido, insensibile e rozzo essere umano avrebbe riferito (presunte) chiacchiere e commenti di letto di una compagna.


da che pulpito!


----------



## Amoremio (30 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Se trovate un paio di palle per terra, sappiate che sono le mie.


guarda che ci sono anche le mie


----------



## Old Aleluja (30 Settembre 2009)

Irradiazione ha detto:


> Nemmeno il più squallido, insensibile e rozzo essere umano avrebbe riferito (presunte) chiacchiere e commenti di letto di una compagna.


 sarebbe simpatico sapere cosa e a chi avrei commentato...e, diciamocela tutta una volta per sempre, tu di esseri squallidi, insensibili e rozzi te ne intyendi alla grande: ne guardi un'esemplare più unico che raro ogni mattina quando ti radi e ti specchi...io vorrei vedere se mi diresti tutto questo faccia a faccia .....


----------



## Old Aleluja (30 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> guarda che ci sono anche le mie





UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Se trovate un paio di palle per terra, sappiate che sono le mie.


 e le vostre sono pure metaforiche...


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2009)

*Insomma*














  Be ne avrei di cosa da dire....in 3 0 4 anni di frequentazione...!!!Ho preferito astenermi per un pò....però la soddisfazione di poter dire oggi:IO L'Avevo detto, è troppo grande....No, non commento l'operato del sign. fedifrago...cosa ampiamente dibattuta...un paio di anni fa, fra l'indifferenza e nel peggiore dei casi la soddisfazione di elementi che giovano nel vedere un comportamento che intelligentemente ho preferito derimere in questa sede....anche se son sempre in attesa di esiti di una fantomatica querela....fatta ai C.C...o di strane chiamate di miei fantomatici superiori.....!!Quello che mi dà veramente fastidio e notare L'accanimento di utenti che osannavano il sign fedifrago nelle sue scorribande virtuali....attaccarlo impunemente perchè oggi son loro nella sgradita posizione di esser giudicati....!Be siete di uno squallore raro..credetemi....fareste meglio a stare in un mesto silenzio....avete voi e solo VOI contribuito al suo delirio di onnipotenza....siete sempre e solo voi ad aver fatto finta di non vedere.....e oggi ci tocca leggere queste abberrazioni?Son abituato a vedermi riconosciuta la ragione nel tempo....è una bella abitudine...è l'abitudine di chi..nella vita reale è costretto a pesare e soppesare le persone......avevo predetto tutto questo basta solamente andarlo a rileggere....sinceramente son gratificato ma solo in parte....poi c'è l'amarezza di chi capisce prima di altri...ma deve far i conti con la mediocrità di chi pensa di saper tutto e non sa ancora nulla.....!Questo posto chiuderà.....chissà....forse quando riaprirà non ci sarà più Oscuro....virtualmente con tutti i miei errori potrò sempre permettermi di andar virtualemte a testa alta e voi?


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo posto chiuderà.....chissà....forse quando riaprirà non ci sarà più Oscuro....virtualmente con tutti i miei errori potrò sempre *permettermi di andar virtualemte a testa alta e voi*?


Io posso dirlo in totale sincerità. E non certo solo virtualmente.


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2009)

*Asu*

Tu sei una persona per bene...!L'accetti un consiglio?Non fai un buon servigio ad un pseudo amico....spalleggiandolo anche quando sbaglia palesemente....anzi fai un pessimo servizio....!Ti recrimino solo questo asu....!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (30 Settembre 2009)

A me dispiace aver dato del clone a LordPinceton. Da ultimo mi erano venuti dei dubbi.

Cioè, li ho ancora e me li terrò.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei una persona per bene...!L'accetti un consiglio?Non fai un buon servigio ad un pseudo amico....spalleggiandolo anche quando sbaglia palesemente....anzi fai un pessimo servizio....!Ti recrimino solo questo asu....!!


Finchè si crede in qualcuno lo si fa comunque.
ma come ben  sai ,anche e sopratutto le legnate insegnano più di tanto.


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2009)

*Asu*

Si ma....la ragione è un'altra cosa.....e và riconosciuta a prescindere!!!Ciao asù e apresto!!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma....la ragione è un'altra cosa.....e và riconosciuta a prescindere!!!Ciao asù e apresto!!


a presto dubito ma ciao anche a te oscuro


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2009)

*Dai*

Dai ottimismo....!!Saluti ad angelo!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Settembre 2009)

è curioso come uno dei miei primi thread si intitolasse 'riflessioni'.... e pure uno degli ultimi...


----------

